# Tulisa nicked for dealing coke



## twentythreedom (Jun 5, 2013)

Wut no thread yet? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/22769717

The chap she got nicked with is called Mike GLC


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 5, 2013)

Mahzer Mahmood again? I have no idea who Tulisa is, but Mahmood is a cunt of the first order.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 5, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Mahzer Mahmood again? I have no idea who Tulisa is, but Mahmood is a cunt of the first order.


 
She is too fwiw


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 5, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Wut no thread yet?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/22769717
> 
> The chap she got nicked with is called Mike GLC


 
We knew, we just didn't care.


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> She is too fwiw


 
Why?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2013)

Famous people are involved with cocaine now?


----------



## Firky (Jun 5, 2013)

Who's Tulisa?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 5, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> We knew, we just didn't care.


 
Yeah right. I posted this thread just now, and look here you are already, desperate to let us all know how little you care


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> We knew, we just didn't care.


 
In it.  Its bin in the news since back end of last week. Young uns help each other get drugs shocker.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 5, 2013)

Firky said:


> Who's Tulisa?


She's from NDubs, M'lord.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 5, 2013)

cdg said:


> In it. Its bin in the news since back end of last week. Young uns help each other get drugs shocker.


 
Bin being the operative word.


----------



## Firky (Jun 5, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> She's from NDubs, M'lord.


 

That's worse than dealing class A.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 5, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> Famous people are involved with cocaine now?


 
And Mike GLC too


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 5, 2013)

Firky said:


> That's worse than dealing class A.


In her defence, she's the one from NDubs who isn't Dappy or Fazer.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 5, 2013)

She was basically set up though.  She wasn't drug dealing except technically.


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

8115 said:


> She was basically set up though. She wasn't drug dealing except technically.


 
She wasn't drug dealing at all was she? She gave somebody a telephone number.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 5, 2013)

cdg said:


> She wasn't drug dealing at all was she? She gave somebody a telephone number.


 

Well it must be technically drug dealing or she wouldn't be on bail for it.  Is the offence, being concerned in the supply of a class A substance?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 5, 2013)

Firky said:


> Who's Tulisa?


Dappy's cousin, obvs


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 5, 2013)

8115 said:


> She was basically set up though. She wasn't drug dealing except technically.


 
Oh don't start with that 'facts' rubbish, please!


----------



## youngian (Jun 5, 2013)

This crime would not have happened if the scummy little cockroach from the Sun hadn't have turned up. I think he was flattering her that he was a film producer or something.

The agent provocateur point being made here by George Galloway, who knows an Arab sheikh when he sees one-


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 5, 2013)

Firky said:


> Who's Tulisa?


 
Well, that is the question that lies at the heart of all this. Whether we like to acknowledge it or not, at a philosophical level, _we are all Tulisa. _


----------



## Sirena (Jun 5, 2013)

cdg said:


> She wasn't drug dealing at all was she? She gave somebody a telephone number.


A friend of mine, who handles a bit of weed, was approached by two guys (who were really plain-clothes police) for quite large amount of coke.  He told them he didn't handle that sort of thing but gave them a number for some yoot he knew.  The coppers fixed up a deal but they were stiffed by the yoot who tried to take the money and not deliver.  The yoot were arrested and so was my friend.  My friend was advised by his brief to plead guilty.  He got 18 months.  The yoot were acquitted.


----------



## Reno (Jun 5, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> She's from NDubs, M'lord.


 
What's NDubs


----------



## peterkro (Jun 5, 2013)

Reno said:


> What's NDubs


A popular beat combo M'lud.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2013)

standard


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 5, 2013)

she is a prick of the highest order though wish there was random drug testing on journos and all positive tests were front page news, reported on with the same amount of moral outrage and disgust


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

Sirena said:


> A friend of mine, who handles a bit of weed, was approached by two guys (who were really plain-clothes police) for quite large amount of coke. He told them he didn't handle that sort of thing but gave them a number for some yoot he knew. The coppers fixed up a deal but they were stiffed by the yoot who tried to take the money and not deliver. The yoot were arrested and so was my friend. My friend was advised by his brief to plead guilty. He got 18 months. The yoot were acquitted.


 

Fuck that I'd have got a different solicitor.


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

8115 said:


> Well it must be technically drug dealing or she wouldn't be on bail for it. Is the offence, being concerned in the supply of a class A substance?


 

She has to be arrested in order for a proper  investigation to take place. The CPS will then make a decision whether to prosecute based on that investigation.


----------



## Thora (Jun 5, 2013)

cdg said:


> She wasn't drug dealing at all was she? She gave somebody a telephone number.


 
She was an idiot though, and did a lot of boasting about how loads of her friends are really hard coke dealing gangsters and she used to run drugs and be in a gang when she was a kid.  Why would you boast to anyone about that kind of thing?  Especially if you are famous?

She's obviously not a drug dealer though, just a bit of a dick.


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> she is a prick of the highest order though wish there was random drug testing on journos and all positive tests were front page news, reported on with the same amount of moral outrage and disgust


 

Why is she a prick, cunt etc. Genuine question btw. I know she was in a group but other than that I have no idea what she has done to warrant such abuse. How old is she? Isn't boasting and bragging what the yoof do?


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

Thora said:


> She was an idiot though, and did a lot of boasting about how loads of her friends are really hard coke dealing gangsters and she used to run drugs and be in a gang when she was a kid. Why would you boast to anyone about that kind of thing? Especially if you are famous?
> 
> She's obviously not a drug dealer though, just a bit of a dick.


 

Ye that would make her a bit of a wally I guess.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think she's had a lot on her plate all her life.  I'm sure she'll be ok.  Fucking papers.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 5, 2013)

8115 said:


> I think she's had a lot on her plate all her life. I'm sure she'll be ok. Fucking papers.


 
Mainly rolled up notes from the sounds of it.


----------



## Thora (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think she comes across as a bad person, just a lot younger than she is and a bit foolish.


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 5, 2013)

cdg said:


> Why is she a prick, cunt etc. Genuine question btw. I know she was in a group but other than that I have no idea what she has done to warrant such abuse. How old is she? Isn't boasting and bragging what the yoof do?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 5, 2013)

It's a really ugly situation - the tabloids are such cunts, Tulisa's a fucking twat for sure, but the papers built her up, and sure as shit now they're in for the kill.. there's a sad inevitability. tbh it makes everyone involved look like cunts


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thora said:


> I don't think she comes across as a bad person, just a lot younger than she is and a bit foolish.


 

I don't know much about celebrities, but I agree, she doesn't seem that bad, relatively speaking

Compare that with someone like Simon Cowell, or Dappy, who do seem genuinely loathsome.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jun 5, 2013)

Tbf, this is not politics, neither is it serious, not to us anyway, but it might be for Tulisa if she gets done & wants go to the US.


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

DRINK? said:


>


 

Huh? You post a picture as proof that she is a prick and a cunt.


----------



## Thora (Jun 5, 2013)

cdg said:


> Huh? You post a picture as proof that she is a prick and a cunt.


 
She's a young woman?  She has tattoos?  Drinks and smokes?  Sunglasses match her nails?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thora said:


> She's a young woman? She has tattoos? Drinks and smokes? Sunglasses match her nails?


 

I was just about to say the same.


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

Thora said:


> She's a young woman? She has tattoos? Drinks and smokes? Sunglasses match her nails?


 

Oh well, that settles it then she must a prick and a cunt.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 5, 2013)

Surely the principle that nicking her is utterly daft (tho a nice story for the shitheap plods to tell their mates) supercedes the similarly assured note that she is a bit of a massive twat?


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Surely the principle that nicking her is utterly daft (tho a nice story for the shitheap plods to tell their mates) supercedes the similarly assured note that she is a bit of a massive twat?


 

That's funny because she told me that being a close personal friend of yours she thinks your a lovely person.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 5, 2013)

cdg said:


> Huh? You post a picture as proof that she is a prick and a cunt.


 
i was going to say this. 

things i know about tulisa.

1. was in a bad pop music band.

so why is she so awful?  isn't she just a working class lass trying to do the best for herself, or have i missed the whole "votes tory" shocker?


----------



## cdg (Jun 5, 2013)

Still nobody wants to justify why she's a prick and a cunt. From what I can gather she's just doing what young people do all the time i.e taking drugs, partying, talking shit. Fuckinell we all, or lots of us, still do it and I don't think many of us are ''young'' anymore.


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2013)

What does that tattoo say? I can't make it out.


You lot were too slow.  It says "lucky you" apparently.

I'm failing to get the point.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 5, 2013)

Firky said:


> Who's Tulisa?


 
That was my reaction too. Then when I found out I tried really hard to give a fuck but just couldn't quite manage it.


----------



## Firky (Jun 5, 2013)

cdg said:


> Why is she a prick, cunt etc. Genuine question btw. I know she was in a group but other than that I have no idea what she has done to warrant such abuse. How old is she? Isn't boasting and bragging what the yoof do?


 

She attended a party on a canal.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 5, 2013)

She doesn't get her shoes repaired.


----------



## youngian (Jun 5, 2013)

cdg said:


> Why is she a prick, cunt etc. Genuine question btw. I know she was in a group but other than that I have no idea what she has done to warrant such abuse. How old is she? Isn't boasting and bragging what the yoof do?


 
Exactly, she sounded like a fairly average teenager/20 something bullshitting in the pub after a few drinks and sherbert. As for her dealer with a bag of charlie in his sock, not exactly Pablo Escobar is he.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2013)

Thora said:


> She was an idiot though, and did a lot of boasting about how loads of her friends are really hard coke dealing gangsters and she used to run drugs and be in a gang when she was a kid. Why would you boast to anyone about that kind of thing? Especially if you are famous?


 
Given the Fake Sheikh's _modus operandi_, he probably subbed her a few fat lines to get her talkative, before asking any questions. He's not exactly a study in probity, that chap.


----------



## Dowie (Jun 6, 2013)

Why wasn't the journalist arrested too... after all in reporting the story to the police he/she has essentially admitted that they purchased and were in possession of a class A substance? Or are journalists allowed to break the law for the purpose of a story? If I were to start a blog could I then go out and buy class A drugs then, if caught, claim it was for a story for my blog?


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Jun 6, 2013)

reminded me of this funny video from 2010



"I've never touched drugs and I never will"


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2013)

Well Drink?, are you going to tell us?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> It's a really ugly situation - the tabloids are such cunts, Tulisa's a fucking twat for sure, but the papers built her up, and sure as shit now they're in for the kill.. there's a sad inevitability. tbh it makes everyone involved look like cunts


 
and what..shell lose her millions for doing fuck all and then have to get a regular job like the rest of us..quelle horreur . Not exactly Saudi Arabia.. .At the very very worst an open prison followed by a book deal, documentary and reality tv stint .

Shell live...unlike many of those poor cunts she boasted about selling crack to . The little fucker .


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

She probably never sold crack to anybody it was likely something to help sell books and records and to boost her appeal/image as a rags to riches story.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> Still nobody wants to justify why she's a prick and a cunt. From what I can gather she's just doing what young people do all the time i.e taking drugs, partying, talking shit. Fuckinell we all, or lots of us, still do it and I don't think many of us are ''young'' anymore.


 
most young people i know dont think its cool or funny...or even _hip_..to be hanging about with a bunch of bloodsucking leech gangsters . Or to be making a living dealing crack . And when I was a young un i was taught to regard such people as the scum of the earth, as bad as Sun journalists .


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> most young people i know dont think its cool or funny...or even _hip_..to be hanging about with a bunch of bloodsucking leech gangsters . Or to be making a living dealing crack . And when I was a young un i was taught to regard such people as the scum of the earth, as bad as Sun journalists .


 
See post 58. Regards crack.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> She probably never sold crack to anybody it was likely something to help sell books and records and to boost her appeal/image as a rags to riches story.


 
more likely easy money for some bitch  who thought working for a living was beneath her .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

tommers said:


> What does that tattoo say? I can't make it out.
> 
> 
> You lot were too slow. It says "lucky you" apparently.
> ...


 
i reckon anyone who got the point would be as lucky as michael douglas


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

You strike me as being very bitter. Your last two posts have mentioned her having money... So what. Does money stop you doing the same things that lots of other people of the same age do?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> She's from NDubs, M'lord.


 

its NDubz

youre such a square, daddio


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> You strike me as being very bitter. Your last two posts have mentioned her having money... So what. Does money stop you doing the same things that lots of other people of the same do?


 
it wouldnt make me want to hang around with scummy drug dealers for a start .


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> it wouldnt make me want to hang around with scummy drug dealers for a start .


 
Well you're a fucking boring cunt then aren't ya?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

id like to think so


----------



## Tankus (Jun 6, 2013)

I need coke just having read this thread.... About a bucket..


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 6, 2013)

rubbish bird, shit music, pointless, and grassed up her mates in her 'position'


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 6, 2013)

You should forgive her for what she has done. She's young. Yeah she's young.


----------



## gabi (Jun 6, 2013)

Had no real opinion on her having never heard of her before i saw her doco about looking after her mentally ill mum since she was 5 years old and interviewing other such kids... she seemed a decent sort. never heard her music or watched x factor tho. but the doco is well worth a look.



> Tulisa Contostavlos is best known for being the girl in the pop band N-Dubz, but she is also a carer for her mum who has suffered from a mental illness since before Tulisa was born. In this personal, authored documentary, Tulisa finds out what life is like for some of the 80,000 other young people in Britain caring for a parent with mental health problems.
> 
> Drawing on her own experiences, which included seeing her mum forcibly sectioned in psychiatric care when she was five years old, Tulisa explores the day-to-day realities of caring for a mentally ill parent and finds that the effects can be overwhelming and often endured with little outside support.
> She discovers that there is help available, notably young carers groups where people can meet others in the same boat. Tulisa also looks into the difficult topic of heredity, asking whether her own hectic rock-star lifestyle is putting her at risk of developing an illness like her mum's.
> Part of The Adult Season on BBC Three


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00tf1zt


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> its NDubz
> 
> youre such a square, daddio


I refuse to spell plurals with a z.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 6, 2013)

Why doesn't she do what Jodie Kidd done when she was caught dealing?
Wait a couple of months...and sell her story to Hello magazine.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jun 6, 2013)

Tabloids stitch up mouthy working class kid done 'well'. Think the fella's going to do well to get off, but I'd like to see why the hacks get away with possession as well?


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jun 6, 2013)

Tankus said:


> I need coke just having read this thread.... About a bucket..


Buy one get one free offer on 8 can packs in Tescos this week.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 6, 2013)

gabi said:


> Had no real opinion on her having never heard of her before i saw her doco about looking after her mentally ill mum since she was 5 years old and interviewing other such kids... she seemed a decent sort. never heard her music or watched x factor tho. but the doco is well worth a look.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00tf1zt


Indeed. It was based upon this programme that I decided I liked her. She came across well. (I watched it because my youngster liked Ndubz - or at least found them amusing).


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Jun 6, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> You should forgive her for what she has done. She's young. Yeah she's young.


 





You can show yourself out


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## barney_pig (Jun 6, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I refuze to zpell pluralz with a s.


*chortle*


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Tabloids stitch up mouthy working class kid done well"


This. The whole thing is the tabloids being utter cunts as usual, nothing more.

Someone in the music industry knows people that have access to coke? Wow. That's real news that is.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> more likely easy money for some bitch  who thought working for a living was beneath her .


Wow, aren't you a cunt?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 6, 2013)

peterkro said:


> A popular beat combo M'lud.


 
Often on the wireless. Successful in the hit parade.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 6, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> *chortle*


<peers over glasses>

Very silly.

:shakes head:


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 6, 2013)

can someone tll me what to think here? Im a bit torn between

1) lazy workshy fuck who deserves all she gets
2) A bit of sympahy for someone who was stitched by by a new found chum and was asked to do a favour


----------



## gabi (Jun 6, 2013)

i dont think you can really describe her as workshy. shes worked her arse off to achieve her success (afaik)


----------



## telbert (Jun 6, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> can someone tll me what to think here? Im a bit torn between
> 
> 1) lazy workshy fuck who deserves all she gets
> 2) A bit of sympahy for someone who was stitched by by a new found chum and was asked to do a favour


 

Number 2.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 6, 2013)

What do you think Tulisa's position on the benefit  cap is?

[gets coat]


----------



## telbert (Jun 6, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> She's from NDubs, M'lord.


 


Reminds me of the 1970s court trial with this quote. Witness being grilled by brief "we were in a pub discussing Diana Dors".Judge interjects"what are diana doors"


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2013)

gabi said:


> i dont think you can really describe her as workshy. shes worked her arse off to achieve her success (afaik)


Yep. Whatever your opinion of their music, N-Dubz got where they are through a shitload of effort on their part. Even if Dappy is even more of a bellend in real life than he appears on telly


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 6, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> can someone tll me what to think here? Im a bit torn between
> 
> 1) lazy workshy fuck who deserves all she gets
> 2) A bit of sympahy for someone who was stitched by by a new found chum and was asked to do a favour


 
TBH you would have to be fucking daft to go offering to get that much shit for someone you didn't know well.


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 6, 2013)

Feel rather sorry for her tbh. The guy pretended to be a film producer or something, and she was trying to do him a favour, ultimately. Guess she's a lot less streetwise than she thinks she is.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

she was a judge on x factor, entitles me to be arbitrarily judgemental too .


----------



## Utopia (Jun 6, 2013)

gabi said:


> shes worked her arse off to achieve her success (afaik)


 

I'd say its more likely she did a lot of the work actually 'on her arse' spreadeagled getting a sweaty thumping from an eager producer with several A&R men/wannabe gangsters firing their cocaine riddled spooge into ever other spare oriface.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I refuse to spell plurals with a z.


 I thought it might be an abbreviation followed by a verb. As in _Nigel Dubs his football boots_. Perhaps indicating that these young popsters receive sponsorship from one of the major shoe polish manufacturers?


----------



## Thora (Jun 6, 2013)

What the fuck is going on in this thread?  Why all the misogynistic abuse towards this woman?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I'd say its more likely she did a lot of the work actually 'on her arse' spreadeagled getting a sweaty thumping from an eager producer with several A&R men/wannabe gangsters firing their cocaine riddled spooge into ever other spare oriface.


 Just checking my irony detector. No, plugged in, light on, seems to be working.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2013)

Thora said:


> What the fuck is going on in this thread? Why all the misogynistic abuse towards this woman?


 Indeed. Sometimes you read a post like 93 and think 'surely I can't be reading that right'. What the FUCK.


----------



## cantsin (Jun 6, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I'd say its more likely she did a lot of the work actually 'on her arse' spreadeagled getting a sweaty thumping from an eager producer with several A&R men/wannabe gangsters firing their cocaine riddled spooge into ever other spare oriface.


 

do you have any other dull as fuck non insights/ fantasies you can she with us bro ?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Indeed. It was based upon this programme that I decided I liked her. She came across well. (I watched it because my youngster liked Ndubz - or at least found them amusing).


Ditto. I've no idea what's gone on with this deal/sting, haven't read about it, but she came across as great in that. She also seems as nice as anyone can be - not saying much admittedly - when working in whichever Cowell franchise she does.


----------



## cantsin (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> more likely easy money for some bitch who thought working for a living was beneath her .


 

yeah, yeah , she's a bitch, drug addicts are scum and gays shouldnt be allowed to marry , all good stuff from you CR, jog the fuck on.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 6, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I'd say its more likely she did a lot of the work actually 'on her arse' spreadeagled getting a sweaty thumping from an eager producer with several A&R men/wannabe gangsters firing their cocaine riddled spooge into ever other spare oriface.


 
Yes, because it's quite obvious that women can only get ahead in "the biz" through self-degradation and fucking anyone who wants a piece. 

You really shouldn't assume that the rest of the world achieves career progression the same way you do, you know.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 6, 2013)

Thora said:


> What the fuck is going on in this thread? Why all the misogynistic abuse towards this woman?


 
Why? Because some eople are wankers.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Indeed. Sometimes you read a post like 93 and think 'surely I can't be reading that right'. What the FUCK.


 
Some posters try just a bit too hard when attempting to be controversial, and cross the line into "what a total shitcunt".


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 6, 2013)

The Pale King said:


> Feel rather sorry for her tbh. The guy pretended to be a film producer or something, and she was trying to do him a favour, ultimately. Guess she's a lot less streetwise than she thinks she is.


 
I feel quite sorry for her tbh. She's not someone I personally would care to spend much time with, but being stitched up like that is no fun for anybody and she doesn't seem to have done anything to deserve it apart from being famous.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 6, 2013)

double post


----------



## cantsin (Jun 6, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Some posters try just a bit too hard when attempting to be controversial, and cross the line into "what a total shitcunt".


 

you'll often find for  sweaty/ moralistic middle class keyboard warriors successful young working class women tend to be 'bitches' 'whores' 'slags' etc .


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

cantsin said:


> yeah, yeah , she's a bitch, drug addicts are scum and gays shouldnt be allowed to marry , all good stuff from you CR, jog the fuck on.


 
Oh. Is CR known for this type of thing?


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I'd say its more likely she did a lot of the work actually 'on her arse' spreadeagled getting a sweaty thumping from an eager producer with several A&R men/wannabe gangsters firing their cocaine riddled spooge into ever other spare oriface.


I think you should apologise for that deeply unpleasant misogynist attack.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 6, 2013)

as much as i dont like ndubz i do respect that they write , sing and produce most of thier stuff, which more than i can say for the likes of other  manufactured bands.

I do feel sorry for her, however she is a very silly girl, and tbh if her mates are that gangsta, she has a whole lot more to worry about then the old bill.


----------



## cesare (Jun 6, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I'd say its more likely she did a lot of the work actually 'on her arse' spreadeagled getting a sweaty thumping from an eager producer with several A&R men/wannabe gangsters firing their cocaine riddled spooge into ever other spare oriface.


Is this masochism, given how gay men not liking fish went down?


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I'd say its more likely she did a lot of the work actually 'on her arse' spreadeagled getting a sweaty thumping from an eager producer with several A&R men/wannabe gangsters firing their cocaine riddled spooge into ever other spare oriface.


 
WTF?

Casually Red has a bit of a reputation for being a sexist fuckwit but you seem to have escaped the radar.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

cantsin said:


> yeah, yeah , she's a bitch, drug addicts are scum and gays shouldnt be allowed to marry , all good stuff from you CR, jog the fuck on.


 
excuse me, where did i ever say drug addicts were scum, you cunt . If you knew anything about my personal background thatd be ridiculous . Stop making shit up for your own agenda, wanker .


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2013)

cesare said:


> Is this masochism, given how gay men not liking fish went down?


 Ooh, I hadn't seen that particular classic. Just allowed myself a couple of pages, I'll return to it later. Bit like eating 3 squares of very rich chocolate and returning the rest to the fridge.


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

Gay men don't like fish? I don't get it


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Despite her fame, I don't think she's had the greatest of life experiences thus far, and that load of vile guff from Utopia really is out of order.


----------



## cesare (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> Gay men don't like fish? I don't get it


It was a thread started by yon fuckwit.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> WTF?
> 
> Casually Red has a bit of a reputation for being a sexist fuckwit but you seem to have escaped the radar.


 
it may interest you to know..but then again it may not..that i actually did feel sorry for her when some little get put that video of her up on the internet . And on point of principle ive refused to ever look at it, being a strong opponent of that sort of caddishness .

no sympathy for this gangster shit though, none at all .


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> Gay men don't like fish? I don't get it


 
I think the suggestion is that vaginas smell of fish.


----------



## cantsin (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> excuse me, where did i ever say drug addicts were scum, you cunt . If you knew anything about my personal background thatd be ridiculous . Stop making shit up for your own agenda, wanker .


 

genuine apology on implying you thought/said  "drug *addicts* were scum" , meant "dealers " - still think that / and the 'bitch' stuff is just shite .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

_bitch_ is just a turn of phrase, round here its not that nasty . If it came accross as nasty anti woman stuff its not how it was meant . And i apologise that it offended some people .

but as far as im concerned gangsters are scum.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I feel quite sorry for her tbh. She's not someone I personally would care to spend much time with, but being stitched up like that is no fun for anybody and she doesn't seem to have done anything to deserve it apart from being famous.


 
and hanging around with drug peddling gangsters


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Of the half dozen in this thread That have called her a cunt/prick/bitch/twat none can give a good reason why other than a picture of her, a pretty young successful woman, enjoying herself on holiday.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> and hanging around with drug peddling gangsters


 
Fucking hell, people in the music biz hanging round with coke dealers, my goodness, what has this country become


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Despite her fame, I don't think she's had the greatest of life experiences thus far


 
I think that's irrelevant. As detailed above she appeared in a  doc about her mum with MH problems and as far as I know that's it for 'bad experiences' from growing up. Since, unfortunately for her, she's had bad experiences of the 21stc kind - she was a victim of her exbf selling a sex tape to the papers and being stitched up with this coke business. In the meantime, she's done _extremely_ well in her career. And today she's got fucking popbitch taking the piss because she reads crime novels and not The Political Economy of Globalization by Ngaire Woods 

Fuck's sake


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> and hanging around with drug peddling gangsters


 
So what? When she claims to have sold crack she was a teenager and I would imagine being taken advantage of by whoever she was selling it for. As for Hanging about with drug dealers as an adult, well who gives a single solitary fuck other than you?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> As for Hanging about with drug dealers as an adult, well who gives a single solitary fuck other than you?


 Shun them! Shun the peddlers!


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> So what? When she claims to have sold crack she was a teenager and I would imagine being taken advantage of by whoever she was selling it for. As for Hanging about with drug dealers as an adult, well who gives a single solitary fuck other than you?


 


um..the filth , her sponsors,employers,,,all those kids she was trading off being a positive role model to while coining it in .

A lot of very ordinary people do have serious problems with drug dealing gangsters , believe it or not . Theyre anti working class, vulture capitalist, parasitic vermin .


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 6, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> She's from NDubs, M'lord.


good lord Danny, you down wit da yoot!


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Shun them! Shun the peddlers!


 
yeah..go to 5 mins exactly on this and youll see plenty of ordinary woking class people doing just that despite the threat of reprisal against them .


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> um..the filth , her sponsors,employers,,,all those kids she was trading off being a positive role model to while coining it in .
> 
> A lot of very ordinary people do have serious problems with drug dealing gangsters , believe it or not . Theyre anti working class, vulture capitalist, parasitic vermin .


 

Point taken but I don't agree. So can you tell us why she's a lazy bitch or is simply because she Has friends who sell drugs?


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> more likely easy money for some bitch who thought working for a living was beneath her .


but she does work for a living. The telly show was 'work'. so was NDubz. a _great_ job to do, but still work.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 6, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Tabloids stitch up mouthy working class kid done 'well'. Think the fella's going to do well to get off, but I'd like to see why the hacks get away with possession as well?


there's an established convention regarding this whereby it's allowed for a sting (drugs are obviously confiscated by dibble later).


----------



## Utopia (Jun 6, 2013)

I do personally think she’s a horrid piece of work but I guess my post was quite harsh and not based on any facts whatsoever, I’m sure she’s an extremely talented musician who’s grafted her way to where she is now, so I do apologise for any offence I may have caused.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> but she does work for a living. The telly show was 'work'. so was NDubz. a _great_ job to do, but still work.


 


next youll be telling me the windsors _work _


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

This is all quite reminiscent of when Jade Goody was diagnosed with cancer and people were saying she deserved it.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 6, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I'd say its more likely she did a lot of the work actually 'on her arse' spreadeagled getting a sweaty thumping from an eager producer with several A&R men/wannabe gangsters firing their cocaine riddled spooge into ever other spare oriface.


Christ, you misogynistic neanderthal pondlife!
Just been dumped, have we?


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> next youll be telling me the windsors _work _


point taken, but I don't think the two compare. By the same logic, no actors, musicians, DJs, broadcasters or writers 'work'


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> This is all quite reminiscent of when Jade Goody was diagnosed with cancer and people were saying she deserved it.


 
she didnt and it isnt

this womans misfortune is totally self inflicted, her own choice..and she had all sorts of choices..and her own big boasting gob . I think its a tragedy she decided on a lifestyle choice of consorting with gangsters when she had absolutely no need to do so . Not that she was caught out . She plainly thought the gangster thing was glamourous . Its not, theyre vermin .


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 6, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> good lord Danny, you down wit da yoot!


Well, I do have two of the blighters in the house...


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, I do have two of the blighters in the house...


 _*da*_ house.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

innit


----------



## Thora (Jun 6, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I do personally think she’s a horrid piece of work but I guess my post was quite harsh and not based on any facts whatsoever, I’m sure she’s an extremely talented musician who’s grafted her way to where she is now, so I do apologise for any offence I may have caused.


 
Don't apologise, it's always good to know who you are.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilf said:


> _*da*_ house.


Quite right. I stand correctly.


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> she didnt and it isnt
> 
> this womans misfortune is totally self inflicted, her own choice..and she had all sorts of choices..and her own big boasting gob . I think its a tragedy she decided on a lifestyle choice of consorting with gangsters when she had absolutely no need to do so . Not that she was caught out . She plainly thought the gangster thing was glamourous . Its not, theyre vermin .


 

They're not really gangster, they're disenfranchised inner city youth. Well I am assuming htat, I have no idea tbh - but I doubt you have either.

Where is the proof that these kids are gangsters?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> Where is the proof that these kids are gangsters?


 
The "big boasting gob bitch" said he was a gangster, so to CR that's FACT and not a big boast or anything.


----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Shun them! Shun the peddlers!


 
What's wrong with that?


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The "big boasting gob bitch" said he was a gangster, so to CR that's FACT and not a big boast or anything.


 

Cant't argue with facts like that.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> They're not really gangster, they're disenfranchised inner city youth. Well I am assuming htat, I have no idea tbh - but I doubt you have either.
> 
> Where is the proof that these kids are gangsters?


 


> “Half my phone book sells it. Of course I can get it for you.
> “Half the guys I know are drug dealers. One’s a massive cocaine dealer. He’s my best friend. He’s a gangster — he’s my gangster.”


 
and kids  ? the guy she allegedly phoned and who allegedly turned up with 800 quids worth of coke is over 30 if  hes a day .



> We ordered four or five “white sweets” — four or five grams of cocaine — but he said he supplied only wholesale quantities.


 
part time self styled gangster rapper who is apparently not only on tape bringing it in, handing it over but making the claim



> But what I can do for you is I’ve got my guys down here so while I’m away and you need something just contact me, yeah, so I can arrange it.”


 
which would indicate hes got accomplices working for him, which some people would refer to as a criminal gang..ergo gangster . As the young lady herself repeatedly boasted .


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> the young lady herself repeatedly boasted .


 
QED.

Proof would be nice. Got any?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> disenfranchised inner city youth.. kids


 






ffs

I actually read the sting article before I commented on it , theyve definitely taped the whole thing. Not my fault if you didnt .


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

So you have no proof, just what some young woman said?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 6, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I'd say its more likely she did a lot of the work actually 'on her arse' spreadeagled getting a sweaty thumping from an eager producer with several A&R men/wannabe gangsters firing their cocaine riddled spooge into ever other spare oriface.


 
well, you're a massive fucking bell end.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thora said:


> She was an idiot though, and did a lot of boasting about how loads of her friends are really hard coke dealing gangsters



Or so The Sun says.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> So you have no proof, just what some young woman said?


 
um no, ive quoted what he was video recorded saying as well, the bit your deliberately ignoring

and the cops have the other proof, the massive load of coke he was filmed waltzing in with .The big white powdery elephant in the room .


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

No proof then. 

I don't have a lot of sympathy for drug dealers but you're just going along with it because you hate her for whatever reason.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Are loads of people tut tutting about Tulisa being implicated in a deal? 

Last time I checked, half this site was tooting it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Are loads of people tut tutting about Tulisa being implicated in a deal?
> 
> Last time I checked, half this site was tooting it.


 
Mad in'it. Dunno why people have such a downer on drug dealers. Where teh fuck else is one supposed to get them from?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Mad in'it. Dunno why people have such a downer on drug dealer. Where teh fuck else is one supposed to get them from?



Yet on another thread they're all against the police, or prohibition.


----------



## classicdish (Jun 6, 2013)

newsagents = tobacco dealers = ok
pubs = alcohol dealers = ok
drug dealers = gangsters = evil


----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 6, 2013)

classicdish said:


> newsagents = tobacco dealers = ok
> pubs = alcohol dealers = ok
> drug dealers = gangsters = evil


 
Yes, it's as simple as that, isn't it.


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

I wish LLETSA was here.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Mad in'it. Dunno why people have such a downer on drug dealers. Where teh fuck else is one supposed to get them from?


 

I get mine direct from Columbia from an organic farmer called Julio


----------



## cantsin (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> um..the filth , her sponsors,employers,,,all those kids she was trading off being a positive role model to while coining it in .
> 
> A lot of very ordinary people do have serious problems with drug dealing gangsters , believe it or not . Theyre a*nti working class, vulture capitalist, parasitic vermin .*





that idea  of 'drug dealer/gangster' works well for all sorts of agenda's , from the Sun frame up 's + Daily Mail drone-rants.  up to and including the apparently progressive ' self policing w/c communities'/drive out the dealers'   one' , but the reality is that dealers tend to be part of the w/c communites they operate in, and often the very poorest parts of those communities , as most famously pointed out in the Freakonomics chapter re: the % of South Chicago drug dealers that still live with their mums : http://taylry01.wordpress.com/2012/...y-do-drug-dealers-still-live-with-their-moms/


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

cantsin said:


> that idea of 'drug dealer/gangster' works well for all sorts of agenda's , from the Sun frame up 's + Daily Mail drone-rants. up to and including the apparently progressive ' self policing w/c communities'/drive out the dealers' one' ,* but the reality is that dealers tend to be part of the w/c communites they operate in,* and often the very poorest parts of those communities ,


 
up until the point the working class community theyre preying on tell them to get the fuck out and stick an armalite in their ear .

The same class argument could be made for most of the National Front if you want to tolerate anti working class vermin on your estate, cuts no ice .


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

classicdish said:


> newsagents = tobacco dealers = ok
> pubs = alcohol dealers = ok
> drug dealers = gangsters = evil


 
Tobacco is pretty nasty, it gives people cancer. But it doesn't tear families apart, it doesn't ruin lives in teh same way as crack and heroin.

Some people do become alcoholics, and when they do its effects are just as bad as those of hard drugs. But there are far more people who are able to drink socially without it having any significant impact on their life.

Now, with drug dealers it's a bit more complex. With stuff like weed, ecstasy, speed and so on I agree that they're no worse than the above.

But that's really not the case with the really hard drugs like smack and crack - and it appears from what some have said on this thread in addition to the coke dealers it's alleged that she has had involvement with people who deal in at least one of these substances.

Heroin ruins lives. And unlike alcohol you will be hard pushed to find anyone who is able to keep their use of the substance casual. It kills, it tears families apart. Children of addicts often grow up incredibly badly damaged. Crack is similar, if not worse - because of the extreme cravings it induces - people will do all kinds of stuff to get a rock, I've known someone take a dealer into his parents garage and tell him he could take his pick for a 20 stone - that was a petrol strimmer, a de-walt drill and a snap-on socket set, for £20.

There is a debate to be had on drug legislation but that kind of simplistic comparison is no better than the drugs are bad m'kay, hang 'em all line.


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Some people do become alcoholics, and when they do its effects are just as bad as those of hard drugs. But there are far more people who are able to drink socially without it having any significant impact on their life.


 

This part isn't true. A higher % of alcohol users have addiction problems. And a higher % of alcohol users die because of the effects of alcohol.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> No proof then.
> 
> .


 
righto David feckin Icke, the whole videotaped sting is a massive and obvious false flag. Im quite sure the lawyers will sue the suns bollocks off once it transpires they were actually discussing Rogaine, because Dappy was going bald from wearing his stupid hat much too askew . And the rozzers will nick the journos for faking it all .



> I don't have a lot of sympathy for drug dealers but you're just going along with it because you hate her *for whatever reason*


 
well done, that subtle hint tells me youve twigged Im a massive lizard, typing away here with my pointy tail . And naturally enough as such I hate all humankind, including some non entity off the telly whos on a show i refuse to watch and from some band who i can honestly say ive never once heard a single note from, to the best of my knowlege.

grrr..shakes fist..i mean talon


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 6, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I'd say its more likely she did a lot of the work actually 'on her arse' spreadeagled getting a sweaty thumping from an eager producer with several A&R men/wannabe gangsters firing their cocaine riddled spooge into ever other spare oriface.


 
Great post, bellend.


----------



## renegadechicken (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> This part isn't true. A higher % of alcohol users have addiction problems. And a higher % of alcohol users die because of the effects of alcohol.


To add to this all the anecdotal research shows that alcohol causes more harm per year to people and communities than all the illegal drugs added together.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/nov/01/alcohol-more-harmful-than-heroin-crack
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1346510.stm
http://bizgengirl.hubpages.com/hub/Drugs-Vs-Alcohol-Which-Addiction-Is-Worse

whilst this isn't the actual research it all kinda sums it up.


----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> up until the point the working class community theyre preying on tell them to get the fuck out and stick an armalite in their ear .
> 
> The same class argument could be made for most of the National Front if you want to tolerate anti working class vermin on your estate, cuts no ice .


 
Don't forget that other scum like bailiffs are working class too. So them doing stuff that is anti-social and detrimental to (often poor) working class communities is cool as well.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I'd say its more likely she did a lot of the work actually 'on her arse' spreadeagled getting a sweaty thumping from an eager producer with several A&R men/wannabe gangsters firing their cocaine riddled spooge into ever other spare oriface.


 
thats absolutely shameful

whatever you may think of her theres absolutely no excuse to go around confusing her with Robbie Williams


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

renegadechicken said:


> To add to this all the research shows that alcohol causes more harm per year to people and communities than all the illegal drugs added together.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/nov/01/alcohol-more-harmful-than-heroin-crack
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1346510.stm
> ...


 

Alcohol is horrible, it's the only drug that is known to cause life threatening withdrawals. Not to mention all the social problems it causes and resources it directly wastes e.g police, NHS. But I would never criticize somebody for peddling it or for using it.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> Alcohol is horrible, it's the only drug that is known to cause life threatening withdrawals. Not to mention all the social problems it causes and resources it directly wastes e.g police, NHS. But *I would never criticize somebody for peddling it* or for using it.


 
Really? Why not? The drinks industry is as cynical and socially irresponsible as the cigarette industry; don't they both deserve criticism?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> Alcohol is horrible, it's the only drug that is known to cause life threatening withdrawals.



Total bollocks btw.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> This part isn't true. A higher % of alcohol users have addiction problems. And a higher % of alcohol users die because of the effects of alcohol.


 
I find that very, very difficult to believe if those statistics are for heroin and crack users. On smack in particular I can't actually think of anyone who's dabbled for more than a year or two and not run into problems. Be interested to see how 'related deaths' is defined too because with the smack it's generally not the opiates themselves that kill you.

Where does that come from?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> Alcohol is horrible, *it's the only drug that is known to cause life threatening withdrawals.* Not to mention all the social problems it causes and resources it directly wastes e.g police, NHS. But I would never criticize somebody for peddling it or for using it.


 
Bullshit. I'm now fairly sure you're making it up as you go along. Ever heard of barbiturates?


----------



## renegadechicken (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> Alcohol is horrible, it's the only drug that is known to cause life threatening withdrawals. Not to mention all the social problems it causes and resources it directly wastes e.g police, NHS. But I would never criticize somebody for peddling it or for using it.


Well if you don't partake of it, then in the christmas season especially you are looked upon as coming from a differant planet, a killjoy etc. I once gave up alcohol and the pressure to drink was more immense than any pressure i came across when i kicked the other drugs i used. Most supported me in giving up speed, coke etc but alcohol, started a 'you kill joy you're spoiling it for everyone else' ffs alcohol is promoted as a social ice breaker, yet it is fucking addictive and as you say there are life threatening withdrawals, i felt shit giving up speed/coke etc but they were not life threatening.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

renegadechicken said:


> To add to this all the anecdotal research shows that alcohol causes more harm per year to people and communities than all the illegal drugs added together.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/nov/01/alcohol-more-harmful-than-heroin-crack
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1346510.stm
> ...


 
Nothing to do with far, far more people using alcohol obviously.

Lies, damn lies and statistics.


----------



## renegadechicken (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Bullshit. I'm now fairly sure you're making it up as you go along. Ever heard of barbiturates?


I have hence i didn't refer to alcohol being the 'only' substance that causes life threatening withdrawals, but it does cause them.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> What's wrong with that?


 To be honest, I was just pissing about with the word 'peddler', all sounded a bit 'reefer madness'.  As others have said though, most of us on here can't be too holier than thou when it comes to dealing - they supply, we demand.  Also, yep, whilst it's the case that some 'prey' [bingo!] on working class communities, blanket condemnations of dealing per se seem a bit pointless.  Different ppl deal different stuff in different circumstances - often as not, as users themselves.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

renegadechicken said:


> I have hence i didn't refer to alcohol being the 'only' substance that causes life threatening withdrawals, but it does cause them.



That reply wasn't even to you.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

renegadechicken said:


> I have hence i didn't refer to alcohol being the 'only' substance that causes life threatening withdrawals, but it does cause them.


 
Yes you did - have a look at your post.

Edit: actually you didn't - that wasn't a reply to you.


----------



## renegadechicken (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Nothing to do with far, far more people using alcohol obviously.
> 
> Lies, damn lies and statistics.


Aye read the 3rd article - hey i drink, sometimes too much, so i'm not preachy, but alcohol is too much of a money spinner for governments to ban.


----------



## renegadechicken (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Yes you did - have a look at your post.


Nope i said it causes life threatening withdrawals....not to the exclusion of others.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> Don't forget that other scum like bailiffs are working class too. So them doing stuff that is anti-social and detrimental to (often poor) working class communities is cool as well.


 
ive a feeling you might like this recent Irish court report

http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...ay-repossession-company-workers-28947448.html

_Both men claim they were assaulted and held against their will. They feared they were going to be violated by the agitated large boar.....He said to us that we had met the devil and he told me he would take my head off and eat it._


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

renegadechicken said:


> Aye read the 3rd article - hey i drink, sometimes too much, so i'm not preachy, but alcohol is too much of a money spinner for governments to ban.


 
I have no desire to defend the drinks industry. My issue is with those trying to downplay the effects of hard drugs, heroin in particular.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

renegadechicken said:


> Nope i said it causes life threatening withdrawals....not to the exclusion of others.


 
Yeah - but if you look back that wasn't a reply to you. It was a reply to someone who did make precisely that claim.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> Don't forget that other scum like bailiffs are working class too. So them doing stuff that is anti-social and detrimental to (often poor) working class communities is cool as well.



But some 'drug dealers' grow a bit of weed and sell it on to mates. They all don't fit the stereotype of the more ruthless and unscrupulous dealers.


----------



## renegadechicken (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I have no desire to defend the drinks industry. My issue is with those trying to downplay the effects of hard drugs, heroin in particular.


i do not disagree with you, all are fucked up and really do need sorting.


----------



## renegadechicken (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Yeah - but if you look back that wasn't a reply to you. It was a reply to someone who did make precisely that claim.


Ahh sorry misread


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> Casually Red has a bit of a reputation for being a sexist fuckwit but you seem to have escaped the radar.


 
No he doesn't, or at least he shouldn't. Challenging extreme feminist positions doesn't make one a sexist fuckwit.

Casually Red is a knob for all sorts of reasons, but not the ones you're thinking.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> No he doesn't, or at least he shouldn't. Challenging extreme feminist positions doesn't make one a sexist fuckwit.
> 
> Casually Red is a knob for all sorts of reasons, but not the ones you're thinking.



Well perhaps he's thinking of the rape apologism?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> No he doesn't, or at least he shouldn't. Challenging extreme feminist positions doesn't make one a sexist fuckwit.
> 
> Casually Red is a knob for all sorts of reasons, but not the ones you're thinking.


 
thankyou, cuntface


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Well perhaps he's thinking of the rape apologism?


 
ive never had to apologise for raping anyone


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> But some 'drug dealers' grow a bit of weed and sell it on to mates. They all don't fit the stereotype of the more ruthless and unscrupulous dealers.


 
Yeah - big difference between that and a smack dealer. And even with the harder drugs, I wouldn't class the user-dealers who generally sell to mates who'd only buy it off someone else otherwise as the same as the kinds of cunts who run it like a proper business, with runners and the lot, and wouldn't touch it themselves. They're the worst kind of predatory capitalist scumbag.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Well perhaps he's thinking of the rape apologism?


 
Quote/link please?


----------



## renegadechicken (Jun 6, 2013)

TBF she has been a bit silly, enabling a drug deal between people she hardly knows. if i did that i'd be kicking myself for not checking out the people who were asking for the drugs before putting them in touch with people who could supply it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Quote/link please?



Assange thread. Can't be arsed raking through it all but feel free. Same position as Galloway etc.


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Nothing to do with far, far more people using alcohol obviously.
> 
> Lies, damn lies and statistics.


 

No, a higher % of people who use alcohol develop problems.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Yeah - big difference between that and a smack dealer. And even with the harder drugs, I wouldn't class the user-dealers who generally sell to mates who'd only buy it off someone else otherwise as the same as the kinds of cunts who run it like a proper business, with runners and the lot, and wouldn't touch it themselves. They're the worst kind of predatory capitalist scumbag.



And who'd end your life over a £20 debt.


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Bullshit. I'm now fairly sure you're making it up as you go along. Ever heard of barbiturates?


 

Your saying alcohol doesn't cause life threatening withdrawals?

Barbituates never even crossed my mind because they fell out of favour years ago.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> No, a higher % of people who use alcohol develop problems.


 
Care to back that up? I've got a fair bit of personal experience when it comes to this and I find that very difficult to believe. I'm not even sure how those statistics could be collated.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> Your saying alcohol doesn't cause life threatening withdrawals?
> 
> Barbituates never even crossed my mind because they fell out of favour years ago.


 
No, I'm saying it's not the only drug that can cause death in withdrawal. Barbs are still used too - not as widespread as it was in the 80s but it's still there.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red doesn't like hard drugs & hard drug dealers - A fair enough perspective AFAIC.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Quote/link please?


 
i think he means me leaping to the wild position that the accusations against julian assange may well be more rooted in politics than factualism . Obviously only a fellow rapist could have those sort of suspicions .
The fact Ive no sympathy for someone..who happens to be female..for running about boasting about having gangster mates and setting up drug deals is an obvious give away too . Even if i didnt actualy make an outrageously musoginist post I probably wanted too , obviously .


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Assange thread. Can't be arsed raking through it all but feel free. Same position as Galloway etc.


 
I'm fucked if I'm trawling through that.

Link, or it didn't happen.


----------



## classicdish (Jun 6, 2013)

renegadechicken said:


> TBF she has been a bit silly, enabling a drug deal between people she hardly knows. if i did that i'd be kicking myself for not checking out the people who were asking for the drugs before putting them in touch with people who could supply it.


How do you 'check out' people tho'?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> No, I'm saying it's not the only drug that can cause death in withdrawal. Barbs are still used too - not as widespread as it was in the 80s but it's still there.


 
cdg's chatting shit, mate. And he/she's middle class for sure "Oh yes, lets compare the blight on entire communities caused by heroin/crack with alcohol". Yeah, let's do that. Drugs aren't that bad mmmmkay?. Fuck right off cdg.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 6, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Casually Red doesn't like hard drugs & hard drug dealers - A fair enough perspective AFAIC.


 
A perspective that I largely agree with.


----------



## cesare (Jun 6, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I'm fucked if I'm trawling through that.
> 
> Link, or it didn't happen.


He argued for pages that once you've spent the night with someone it was ok to wake them up by putting your cock in them.


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> No he doesn't, or at least he shouldn't. Challenging extreme feminist positions doesn't make one a sexist fuckwit.
> 
> Casually Red is a knob for all sorts of reasons, but not the ones you're thinking.


 

Take a look at his posts in the Assange thread.


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

Beaten to it!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> No, I'm saying it's not the only drug that can cause death in withdrawal. Barbs are still used too - not as widespread as it was in the 80s but it's still there.



Benzos and some opiates too.


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> And he/she's middle class for sure


 

I'm not a heshe and I am not fucking middle class.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> I'm not a heshe and I am not fucking middle class.


 
You don't appear to be disputing the chatting shit allegation though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> A perspective that I largely agree with.



Apart from those times you've needed their services?


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> cdg's chatting shit, mate. And he/she's middle class for sure "Oh yes, lets compare the blight on entire communities caused by heroin/crack with alcohol". Yeah, let's do that. Drugs aren't that bad mmmmkay?. Fuck right off cdg.


 

Alcohol's not a problem then you think?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> I'm not a heshe and I am not fucking middle class.


 
Desperate kiddo.


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> You don't appear to be disputing the chatting shit allegation though.


 

Shit has been chatted on occasion, but of course that's subjective.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> Alcohol's not a problem then you think?


 
Of course alcohol is a problem - Do you see the world through binary lenses? Alcohol fucks people up, drugs fuck people up - Neither's better than either.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

cesare said:


> He argued for pages that once you've spent the night with someone it was ok to wake them up by putting your cock in them.


 
no i fucking didnt

I argued that couples did this to each other all the time,which you lot argued was still rape regardless until a well got poster admitted he does it to his missus on a regular basis...and then it was all umm err..but thats different. But I certainly wouldnt do it myself to a person I just met .

fucking liar


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't like Dappy's hat.


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Of course alcohol is a problem - Do you see the world through binary lenses? Alcohol fucks people up, drugs fuck people up - Neither's better than either.


 

No you're right. Both are as fun as each other.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> i think he means me leaping to the wild position that the accusations against julian assange may well be more rooted in politics than factualism . Obviously only a fellow rapist could have those sort of suspicions .


 
I can't fucking stand Saint Julian of Assange, and couldn't give a fuck if he spends the rest of his life banged up in Knightsbridge.

However, this notion (generally promoted by folk who thought the bloke shat diamonds and pissed gold prior to the rape accusations) that anyone who questions the charges against the cunt is a rape apologist, is bollocks. Plain and simple.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> no i fucking didnt
> 
> I argued that couples did this to each other all the time,which you lot argued was still rape regardless until a well got poster admitted he does it to his missus on a regular basis. But I wouldnt do it myself to a person I just met .
> 
> fucking liar


 
Casually Red sometimes uses crude or even clumsy language/terminology etc to make his point - To say he's a rape apologist or somesuch on the back of that is disingenuous at best and proper nasty character smearing at worst.


----------



## renegadechicken (Jun 6, 2013)

classicdish said:


> How do you 'check out' people tho'?


When i used to deal, i would check with friends and acquaintances if they knew the person, would vouch for them etc, only took a few phone calls.........how else do you expect me to 'check them out'?


----------



## cesare (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> no i fucking didnt
> 
> I argued that couples did this to each other all the time,which you lot argued was still rape regardless until a well got poster admitted he does it to his missus on a regular basis. But I wouldnt do it myself to a person I just met .
> 
> fucking liar


You're the fucking liar. No-one was arguing it was rape regardless, we were discussing Assange and the fact he didn't know this woman so you fucking swanning in and saying that couples did it all the time was a complete red herring and nothing to do with fucking Assange apart from making it look like the same situation applied to fucking Assange, which it clearly fucking didn't.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> No you're right. Both are as fun as each other.


 
You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Casually Red sometimes uses crude or even clumsy language/terminology etc to make his point - To say he's a rape apologist or somesuch on the back of that is disingenuous at best and proper nasty character smearing at worst.



It's pretty fucking nasty to paint women who have complaints of being assaulted as liars before a trial has even happened also, no?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I can't fucking stand Saint Julian of Assange, and couldn't give a fuck if he spends the rest of his life banged up in Knightsbridge.
> 
> However, this notion (generally promoted by folk who thought the bloke shat diamonds and pissed gold prior to the rape accusations) that anyone who questions the charges against the cunt is a rape apologist, is bollocks. Plain and simple.


 
this thread is likely to turn into that one again if we discuss it any further

although if it will prove saint tulisas innocence to make me out to be a rapist then i suppose that barrel will be scraped regardless


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> It's pretty fucking nasty to paint women who have complaints of being assaulted as liars before a trial has even happened also, no?


 
see..im a cunt and Tulisas innocent..scrape scrape scrape


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 6, 2013)

cesare said:


> He argued for pages that once you've spent the night with someone it was ok to wake them up by putting your cock in them.


 
Link?

I think I remember that thread and I seem to remember that he was suggesting that that's ok between partners who knew each other well enough to do that safely.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> Shit has been chatted on occasion, but of course that's subjective.


 
It's quite simple. You claim to have access to stats that prove a greater percentage of alcohol users become problem users than is the case for heroin. This is an extraordinary claim that flies in the face of my personal experience and, it seems, of another poster with similar direct personal experience of these issues.

If you have these stats it shouldn't be too difficult to link to the report on which they are based.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> No you're right. Both are as fun as each other.


 
It can be - I remember this one time coming out of my mates gaffe. Anyway we'd been in her house smoking crack for a good 48 hour sesh and I'd had a dig of smack before leaving the house. What happened was, I felt a bit ill off the gear and so puked into this guys back yard with a dog in it. The dog ate the puke and I was at it "Eeyar, come and see this dirty twat eating my vom".

Both as fun as each other and all the fun of the fair.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> see..im a cunt and Tulisas innocent..scrape scrape scrape



She doesn't deserve to be called a 'bitch', regardless of her guilt or otherwise.


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> this thread is likely to turn into that one again if we discuss it any further
> 
> although if it will prove saint tulisas innocence to make me out to be a rapist then i suppose that barrel will be scraped regardless


 

Nobody is claiming she's innocent, I think most in this thread have stated they don't care. The issue was yours and others misogynystic comments, yours especially. Then it went off in a different direction.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> more likely easy money for some bitch  who thought working for a living was beneath her .



Before it gets edited.


----------



## cesare (Jun 6, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Link?
> 
> I think I remember that thread and I seem to remember that he was suggesting that that's ok between partners who knew each other well enough to do that safely.


If you're interested, you'll find it yourself. C66 and I and others remember that thread. I couldn't give a toss, frankly, whose version of that thread you prefer.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Before it gets edited.


I don't think you need to worry - CR is an unabashed misogynist


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Link?
> 
> I think I remember that thread and I seem to remember that he was suggesting that that's ok between partners who knew each other well enough to do that safely.


 

Which is precisely why it was of zero relevance to the JA case.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> Which is precisely why it was of zero relevance to the JA case.



Which is why some of us concluded that he was saying it was therefore acceptable in the JA case. Otherwise why mention it?


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Apart from those times you've needed their services?


 
Absolutely. Or those times when I was that dealer. I used to nick cars and have knife fights too.

That doesn't mean that 20 years on I don't think the world would be a better place without people like I used to be.


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Which is why some of us concluded that he was saying it was therefore acceptable in the JA case. Otherwise why mention it?


 
I don't think it's an argument that would convince a jury, like.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

cesare said:


> He argued for pages that once you've spent the night with someone it was ok to wake them up by putting your cock in them......
> 
> 
> .....You're the fucking liar. No-one was arguing it was rape regardless, we were discussing Assange and the fact he didn't know this woman so you fucking swanning in and saying that couples did it all the time was a complete red herring and nothing to do with fucking Assange apart from making it look like the same situation applied to fucking Assange, which it clearly fucking didn't.


 
so i didnt actually say it, but meant to, but instead unhelpfully and sneakily didnt

and im a fucking liar


----------



## cesare (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> so i didnt actually say it, but meant to, but instead unhelpfully and sneakily didnt
> 
> and im a fucking liar


Yes, you're a fucking liar.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 6, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Absolutely. Or those times when I was that dealer. I used to nick cars and have knife fights too.
> 
> That doesn't mean that 20 years on I don't think the world would be a better place without people like I used to be.


 
Fuckin right, man.

Just to clarify, I'm not saying the world'd be a better place without you, the world would've been certainly a better place without me - Christ, I used to sometimes use my own little sister as a decoy when I was on the rob. No arguements there, the world would've bin a better place without me in them days.


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

those days


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> She doesn't deserve to be called a 'bitch', regardless of her guilt or otherwise.


 
 and i pointed out that where im from its a colloquialism that doesnt carry any malicious hatred for women, its little more than a female version of idiot, and also apologised that my use of it had offended people as I understood  its a different kettle of fish in london. But you ignored that post .


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> those days


 
No, it was them days, grammar means naught to me.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I don't think you need to worry - CR is an unabashed misogynist


 
an unabashed misognyst who also pointed out he refused on principle to watch that blowjob video that the papers were making such a fuss out of. Why do you think that was ?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> and i pointed out that where im from its a colloquialism that doesnt carry any malicious hatred for women, its little more than a female version of idiot, and also apologised that my use of it had offended people as I understood  its a different kettle of fish in london. But you ignored that post .



Fair enough for the apology then. Although I'd argue it carries sexist connotations wherever it's said.


----------



## telbert (Jun 6, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I'd say its more likely she did a lot of the work actually 'on her arse' spreadeagled getting a sweaty thumping from an eager producer with several A&R men/wannabe gangsters firing their cocaine riddled spooge into ever other spare oriface.


 

You spelled orifice wrong.


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> an unabashed misognyst who also pointed out he refused on principle to watch that blowjob video that the papers were making such a fuss out of. Why do you think that was ?


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> Why do you think that was ?


 
Don't know, why?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

cesare said:


> Yes, you're a fucking liar.


 
who you admitted never said it was perfectly fine to do that to someone youd just met


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red's not a misogynist - Come _on_, let's have it right.

He's a puritanical cunt who doesn't like his droogs though, but that's his problem. We'll see him on Sean McDermott Street.


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

He claims to not have watched a video that he knows the content of or anyone had mentioned on this thread .


----------



## cesare (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> who you admitted never said it was perfectly fine to do that to someone youd just met


No. You never fucking admitted anything of the sort. You just went on and on and on and on and fucking on about it when it was OK to do that as if by fucking going on about when it was ok made the Assange thing ok too. Now I don't fucking know what you actually think about the whole issue of consent at this moment because of that - but I dare say instead of fucking clearing it up once and for all, you'll go on and on and fucking on about how you're right and how fucking misunderstood/misrepresented you are. And it'll cut absolutely no ice with me, cos I couldn't give a flying fuck about your crying.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> He claims to not have watched a video that he knows the content of or anyone had mentioned on this thread .


 
It was all over the papers to be fair - I've not seen it either but unless the press was lying to me (not beyond the realms of possibility I admit) I knew what its contents were too.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> Don't know, why?


 
because i think its a scummy thing to humiliate a woman like that . And that despite her shit choices in men, freinds, music and hats she still deserves her dignity, like any other woman . And I took umbrage at the fact the mass media were actively encouraging people to watch it by expressing fake outrage at the scummer who put it on the internet . So I decided to be completely contrary and say..thats not right..im not watching that despite the prurient curiousity value . And to this day I havent . And wont .


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> It was all over the papers to be fair - I've not seen it either but unless the press was lying to me (not beyond the realms of possibility I admit) I knew what its contents were too.


 

I didn't know there was a tape, nor do I really care but I think (could be wrong, CBA to check) the only person who brought it up was CR as if to soil her name. As if making sex tapes or rude pics is a bad thing, ffs. What is this, Victorian Dad?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

no sympathy over this shit though


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> I didn't know there was a tape, nor do I really care but I think (could be wrong, CBA to check) the only person who brought it up was CR *as if to soil her name.* As if making sex tapes or rude pics is a bad thing, ffs. What is this, Victorian Dad?


 
yes...girlfreind gives boyfreind blowjob...her name is soiled,indelibly

just fuck off now


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

Why did you think it was necessary to mention it, it has nothing to do with this thread?


----------



## Giles (Jun 6, 2013)

Thora said:


> She was an idiot though, and did a lot of boasting about how loads of her friends are really hard coke dealing gangsters and she used to run drugs and be in a gang when she was a kid. Why would you boast to anyone about that kind of thing? Especially if you are famous?


 
Because it fits with their "street", "straight outta the NW1 ghetto" image that they like to cultivate?


Giles..


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> Why did you think it was necessary to mention it?


 
to emphasise 2 fairly obvious points

one, that prior to this malarkey I had some actual sympathy for someone whose  x factor ey shite I cant abide but still thought got a raw deal she didnt deserve

two, that i dont think any woman deserves to be humiliated like that

unbeknownst to me you live in a fucking cave and dont see newspapers, the graham norton show or Frankie Boyle..or the news . So i suppose its a perfectly natural conclusion to jump to that I mentioned it in order to *soil her name* .

Because I obviously spend a lot of time running about *soiling* random womens names by pointing out that at least once in their life theyve engaged in oral copulation, while unmarried to boot . Except Ive just never noticed it, and cant remember it .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Giles said:


> Because it fits with their "street", "straight outta the NW1 ghetto" image that they like to cultivate?
> 
> 
> Giles..


 
while setting an example to kids.._Im an inspiration for broken Britain_ was a previous boast I believe.


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> to emphasise 2 fairly obvious points
> 
> one, that prior to this malarkey I had some actual sympathy for someone whose x factor ey shite I cant abide but still thought got a raw deal she didnt deserve
> 
> ...


 

Well you do have a reputation for being unapologetic sexist so people will come to such conclusions. It is the kind of thing people like you do.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> I didn't know there was a tape, nor do I really care but I think (could be wrong, CBA to check) the only person who brought it up was CR as if to soil her name. As if making sex tapes or rude pics is a bad thing, ffs. What is this, Victorian Dad?


 
I'm not getting involved in the Assange stuff cos I don't know what went off on that thread (and to be clear I think Assange should have gone to Sweden to face trial, I think the arguments many of his defenders use have been deeply misogynist and the longer he avoids facing the music the more convinced I become that he's a wrong 'un) but I don't think you're being fair on this. He actually said he thought the video was bang out of order - I got the impression he meant because it's the kind of thing most young people get up to and nobody deserves it to be plastered on the net. I really don't think he mentioned it to blacken her name.


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> to emphasise 2 fairly obvious points
> 
> one, that prior to this malarkey I had some actual sympathy for someone whose x factor ey shite I cant abide but still thought got a raw deal she didnt deserve
> 
> ...


 

You did say this though

_more likely easy money for some bitch who thought working for a living was beneath her ._


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> Well you do have a reputation for being unapologetic sexist so people will come to such conclusions. It is the kind of thing people like you do.


 
no you came to that conclusion, nobody else went that low to scrape the barrel of odium. Your being a wanker. Plainly thats the kind of thing people like you do .Up there on  your little high horse with your little nose all scrunched up...catch a  grip


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> You did say this though
> 
> _more likely easy money for some bitch who thought working for a living was beneath her ._


 
that horse died long ago, might be an idea to stop kicking the poor thing.


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I'm not getting involved in the Assange stuff cos I don't know what went off on that thread (and to be clear I think Assange should have gone to Sweden to face trial, I think the arguments many of his defenders use have been deeply misogynist and the longer he avoids facing the music the more convinced I become that he's a wrong 'un) but I don't think you're being fair on this. He actually said he thought the video was bang out of order - I got the impression he meant because it's the kind of thing most young people get up to and nobody deserves it to be plastered on the net. I really don't think he mentioned it to blacken her name.


 

I concede in this instance but given that he has a reputation for such things it is quite easy to jump the gun.


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> no you came to that conclusion, nobody else went that low to scrape the barrel of odium. Your being a wanker. Plainly thats the kind of thing people like you do .Up there on your little high horse with your little nose all scrunched up...catch a grip


 

Yes, it is lower than defending rapists such as JA.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I'm not getting involved in the Assange stuff cos I don't know what went off on that thread (and to be clear I think Assange should have gone to Sweden to face trial, I think the arguments many of his defenders use have been deeply misogynist and the longer he avoids facing the music the more convinced I become that he's a wrong 'un) but I don't think you're being fair on this. He actually said he thought the video was bang out of order - I got the impression he meant because it's the kind of thing most young people get up to and nobody deserves it to be plastered on the net. I really don't think he mentioned it to blacken her name.


 
hes only saying it to blacken my name and thereby  acheive the vicarious thrill of online vindication, whereupon hell do an uncontrollable sexwee, while sniffing his own farts .


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't need to blacken your name you do that yourself as this thread and others demonstrates.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Firky said:


> I don't need to *blacken* your name you do that yourself as this thread and others demonstrates.


 
dont you mean soiled..or does that only happen ladies ?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> No, it was them days, grammar means _*naught*_ to me.


nowt


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 6, 2013)

Forgive for what she has done, cause she's young she's young she's young!!!


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Forgive for what she has done, cause she's young she's young she's young!!!





We've already that


----------



## Giles (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> it may interest you to know..but then again it may not..that i actually did feel sorry for her when some little get put that video of her up on the internet . And on point of principle ive refused to ever look at it, being a strong opponent of that sort of caddishness .
> 
> no sympathy for this gangster shit though, none at all .


 
Publishing that video was a nasty thing to do.

Although I can't help thinking that letting your partner film that in the first place, is a bit stupid: I mean, why does he want that on tape?

The best answer is "so he can look at it later, while wanking". The next worse answer is "so he can show it to his mates down the pub to brag about his "sleb" girlfriend", and the worst answer is "so he can publish it out of spite after they split up". A no-win situation from her point of view!

Giles..


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> It can be - I remember this one time coming out of my mates gaffe. Anyway we'd been in her house smoking crack for a good 48 hour sesh and I'd had a dig of smack before leaving the house. What happened was, I felt a bit ill off the gear and so puked into this guys back yard with a dog in it. The dog ate the puke and I was at it "Eeyar, come and see this dirty twat eating my vom".


 I don't believe a word of that - come on admit it, you've plagiarised it from The Kate Middleton Story haven't you?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Giles said:


> Publishing that video was a nasty thing to do.
> 
> Although I can't help thinking that letting your partner film that in the first place, is a bit stupid: I mean, why does he want that on tape?
> 
> ...



A cynic may well point out that exposed sex tapes didn't harm the profiles of either Pamela Anderson or Paris Hilton. Equally a cocaine scandal did little to dampen Kate Moss's career; it did the exact opposite, by most accounts.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> A cynic may well point out that exposed sex tapes didn't harm the profiles of either Pamela Anderson or Paris Hilton. Equally a cocaine scandal did little to dampen Kate Moss's career; allegedly it did the opposite.


 
yeah but none of that lot were consciously marketting themselves as teen role models . Pamela Anderson started out her career getting her fanny out, Pete Dohertys missus just doing cocaine was more a relief..and as for paris hilton..famous for being a total vapid waste of space. None of them exactly had an image or brand to lose .
Different case with missy there . Dont think that was the spin in her case . She got sympathy out of it was all . Not notoriety . Seemed like a genuine scumbag event to me .


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

I thought she cast herself as a role model in a rags to riches sense. She's never pretended to be a paragon of virtue, from the little I actually know about her. AFAIK she's always played on her gang connections and the like. Aren't N Dubz 'edgy' - I mean as compared with other chart offerings of today?


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I thought she cast herself as a role model in a rags to riches sense. She's never pretended to be a paragon of virtue, from the little I actually know about her. AFAIK she's always played on her gang connections and the like. Aren't N Dubz 'edgy' - I mean as compared with other chart offerings of today?


 
Distinctly edgy m'lud.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

bar what i read when bored among the scattered discarded tabloids in my factory canteen ive no idea . Ive never even knowingly heard one of their songs and I dont watch that cowell thingy . But she was already in the papers every day as it was getting all sorts of positive coverage and there didnt seem to be any flagging career to revitalise .


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

The Pale King said:


> Distinctly edgy m'lud.



Don't know if you're being sarky or not  and tbf I know fuck all about them other than when this shit hits; it strikes me it's the image that is being purposely projected. These people have fucking huge sponsors with 24/7 PR teams and the likes. Shit like this generates column inches which converts into record sales. My suspicion is that her PR team have fucked some guy over in order to further bolster her profile. That is the crime here if that is the case.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> bar what i read when bored among the scattered discarded tabloids in my factory canteen ive no idea . Ive never even knowingly heard one of their songs and I dont watch that cowell thingy . But she was already in the papers every day as it was getting all sorts of positive coverage and there didnt seem to be any flagging career to revitalise .



Revitalising isn't the only possible motivation.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

possibly not but i think it more likely the ex was just trying to make himself a quick pay off . Those set up things tend to have been _mislaid... stolen_ whatver

i think yer man eventually fessed up and got into some legal bother over it


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Don't know if you're being sarky or not  and tbf I know fuck all about them other than when this shit hits; it strikes me it's the image that is being purposely projected. These people have fucking huge sponsors with 24/7 PR teams and the likes. Shit like this generates column inches which converts into record sales. My suspicion is that her PR team have fucked some guy over in order to further bolster her profile. That is the crime here if that is the case.


 
Just having a joke mate someone started it earlier in the thread. I need to make better use of the emoticons!


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> My suspicion is that her PR team have fucked some guy over in order to further bolster her profile. That is the crime here if that is the case.


 
a possibility but if hes a coke dealer thats a pretty serious crime too . And they appear to have the video footage as well as the product to support the case against him. Not just him delivering it but telling them he has minions he can instruct to supply it during his trip abroad . Even if he has been set up in this instance its simply exposing what he actually does . Which is serious criminality.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> a possibility but if hes a coke dealer thats a pretty serious crime too . And they appear to have the video footage as well as the product to support the case against him. Not just him delivering it but telling them he has minions he can instruct to supply it during his trip abroad . Even if he has been set up in this instance its simply exposing what he actually does . Which is serious criminality.



You a fan of the peelers then?  All I know is a commemt in the paper where he's alleged to have said: "I'm not a drug dealer, this has ruined my life!" 

Perhaps not difficult to get caught into the whirlwind which is knowing famous Tulisa and doing her a favour. Speculation, of course, but that comment hit me.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

The Pale King said:


> Just having a joke mate someone started it earlier in the thread. I need to make better use of the emoticons!



Fair dos. In future, don't joke again, ok?


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

The Pale King said:


> Ok!



Welcome to the boards 'new' person. 

Actually you might be new. If so, you'd be unique. But our collective paranoia dictates that rarely happens. But as we can't blame Firky currently as he's put his banned days behind him I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

his alleged comments while allegedly on camera dealing coke sort of struck me more .

But I suppose everyones entitled to the legal presumption of innocence . Well have to wait and see .

I see that rancid little Frankie Coccoza chappy is making the most of it . Kicked off X Factor for cocaine use..tweeting he definitely didnt get it from Tulisa . Another fame whore spies an opportunity for 5 seconds more attention.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 6, 2013)

Great thread! 

I heard about this a couple of days ago and thought I know little of this woman apart from her music, which is not to my taste, and that she took Satan's coin by working with Simon Cowell. I understand why she did work with him, but regardless, it's pretty shitty behaviour. 

but to be stitched up by the lowest of the bottom feeders, I did feel a little sorry for her.

But more astounding than her alcohol and coke fuelled misjudgements of character is the attitude of Casually Red. I get that sometimes, what people type don't read like it does in the head when you're typing it, but your choice of how you describe Tulisa doesn't cover you in glory.

I find it takes a while to notice people on here. I noticed you tonight!

Do you really think it's good to get vigilantes to beat up people who you might think are selling a bit of MDMA? How come you think that is acceptable? What possible rational have you got for that? Did some scrote sell you a dodgy pill once that wiped out any serotonin yer head? Are you also up for beating up shop assistants from Tesco on their way home after a hard day of peddling alcohol?

If you think drugs are bad, do something about getting them properly regulated and out of the hands of proper gangsters, not ineffectually beat up a few kids who in a lot of cases don't have that much choice these days in the options they've got for making a living.


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Welcome to the boards 'new' person.
> 
> Actually you might be new. If so, you'd be unique. But our collective paranoia dictates that rarely happens. But as we can't blame Firky currently as he's put his banned days behind him I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.


 
In which case... I'm unique


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> You a fan of the peelers then? All I know is a commemt in the paper where he's alleged to have said: "I'm not a drug dealer, this has ruined my life!"
> 
> Perhaps not difficult to get caught into the whirlwind which is knowing famous Tulisa and doing her a favour. Speculation, of course, but that comment hit me.


 
It struck me that this big time gangster drug dealer asked for twenty quid petrol. First thing I thought was what the fuck kind of drug dealer is he, especially on such a big deal.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

nogojones said:


> Great thread!



I actually came on this thread with the intention of going on about the tabloidisation of u75. But the jet was taking off...


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

The Pale King said:


> In which case... I'm unique



Time will tell...


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Good piece in the Guardian about the scummy tabloid press:


> "Tulisa really is a chav in a tracksuit as she goes to Tesco for late-night shopping," observes the Daily Mail on one occasion. "You look like council estate Barbie," runs another Daily Mail offering, adding that "Tulisa shows uncanny resemblance to Little Britain chav Vicky Pollard". Then we've "X Factor judge Tulisa Contastavlos shows off her 'chav' fashion style" in the Sun, and "Tulisa reveals chavvy tattoo in skimpy bikini" in the Mirror. (Lost in Showbiz does admire this ability to keep writing as though their readers were the snootily rarefied mix of Jackie Bouvier and Karl Lagerfeld, when instinct suggests they are far more relaxed about these etiquette crimes than appears to be assumed.)
> 
> Anyway back to the paper trail: "Queen of the chavs: six months ago she was the glam face of Saturday night TV. But look at Tulisa now!" (Mail). "Chav Tulisa puts on ladylike front … sort of" (Sun). There are a whole raft of stories in which Tulisa is apparently "warned by X Factor bosses: change your chavvy style'. "She looked too chavvy and cheap on the first day of auditions," a source tells the Sun. "They want her to have a designer look with chic class – more Posh Spice than Vicky Pollard in Little Britain, which is how she has looked more than a few times."


http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/lostinshowbiz/2013/jun/06/team-tulisa-contostavlos-cocaine-arrest


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> It struck me that this big time gangster drug dealer asked for twenty quid petrol. First thing I thought was what the fuck kind of drug dealer is he.



Probably one who needed money and got his mates to chip in to help famous Tulisa out and gain some money and cred.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Good piece in the Guardian about the scummy tabloid press:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/lostinshowbiz/2013/jun/06/team-tulisa-contostavlos-cocaine-arrest



Gender and class prejudice. Well done those publications.


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Probably one who needed money and got his mates to chip in to help famous Tulisa out and gain some money and cred.


 
He doesn't exactly look like a ''gangster'' either. When I saw his picture I was expecting him to be one of tulisas dancers.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> He doesn't exactly look like a ''gangster'' either. When I saw his picture I was expecting him to be one of tulisas dancers.



In people's (surprising) haste to wish this dealer a harsh outcome for being a 'dealer', they're letting all the various money interests off the hook over this. Tulisa's life won't be fucking ruined over this, not her PR agents and nor the fucking Sun journalists.


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Another thing as well. 800 quid for half ounce? Thats expensive even by end user standards never mind buying weights. These aren't gangsters.


----------



## Dowie (Jun 6, 2013)

Its still pissing me off that the journalist is allowed entice someone to enter into a drug deal for the purpose of a story the journalist can then take possession of the drugs, tell the police about it and then not face charges... Instead the person who merely introduced him to someone ends up getting their name in the press and facing legal trouble.

Presumably we're allowed to buy drugs now so long as we write a story about it and tell the police? Could she, or anyone else, attempt a private prosecution against the journalist - he was seemingly in possession of a controlled substance or is writing a story a legitimate defense for possession?

It would be great if one day, when one of these wankers puts a fake bomb on an aircraft, or goes undercover to buy a gun in some east end pub or does another drug deal with a celebrity that the police have the balls to actually turn around and arrest the journalist too.


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder how this idea even came about, or the one to catch Galloway out that backfired. How do they decide to try and entrap a particular individual.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

nogojones said:


> Do you really think it's good to get vigilantes to beat up people who you might think are selling a bit of MDMA? How come you think that is acceptable? What possible rational have you got for that? Did some scrote sell you a dodgy pill once that wiped out any serotonin yer head? Are you also up for beating up shop assistants from Tesco on their way home after a hard day of peddling alcohol?
> 
> If you think drugs are bad, do something about getting them properly regulated and out of the hands of proper gangsters, not ineffectually beat up a few kids who in a lot of cases don't have that much choice these days in the options they've got for making a living.


 
I support the legalisation of medical grade heroin for registered addicts, administered under medical supervision . And openly argue for that in the political circles i subscribe to. Ive never had any desire or inclination to take drugs of any classification  recreationally . Ever.
Without going too much into my personal background Ive lived in estates which were blighted by dealers and literally destroyed from the inside out . And had the misfortune of someone I was extremely attached to succomb to personal demons and then heroin addiction . Im also well aquainted with the phenomenon of what happens when kiddie dealers grow up unchallenged to be slightly bigger dealers, and start shooting barmen dead for refusing to serve their underage sisters, pub doormen dead for not allowing them deal , spraying innocent pub punters with gunfire because theyve been barred from the pub, thinking they own estates, towns, cities even. And the people in them . And how that gangster lifestyle buzz with its materialistic dog eat dog affluence influences the youngsters growing up there without positive role models .
So I support working communities who dont want to live in that shit, just like I refuse to,  and believe theyre entitled to a better future, which means taking that shit on head on, because thats the only language they understand . And it is .
Its not a long term solution to a social ill but working class communities require an immediate stop to the scumbag in the next street that the state wont provide, because they couldnt give a shit . And beating them up doesnt deter people wholl shoot you, or pay someone else to shoot you, if you cross them .
I dont care how they are taken off the scene simply as long as they are taken off the scene .


----------



## Dowie (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> thinking they own estates, towns, cities even. And the people in them . And how that gangster lifestyle buzz with its materialistic dog eat dog affluence influences the youngsters growing up there without positive role models .


 
Couldn't a similar thing be said about the other sort of armed 'gangs' over there too.


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> I support the legalisation of medical grade heroin for registered addicts, administered under medical supervision . And openly argue for that in the political circles i subscribe to. Ive never had any desire or inclination to take drugs of any classification recreationally . Ever.
> Without going too much into my personal background Ive lived in estates which were blighted by dealers and literally destroyed from the inside out . And had the misfortune of someone I was extremely attached to succomb to personal demons and then heroin addiction . Im also well aquainted with the phenomenon of what happens when kiddie dealers grow up unchallenged to be slightly bigger dealers, and start shooting barmen dead for refusing to serve their underage sisters, pub doormen dead for not allowing them deal , spraying innocent pub punters with gunfire because theyve been barred from the pub, thinking they own estates, towns, cities even. And the people in them . And how that gangster lifestyle buzz with its materialistic dog eat dog affluence influences the youngsters growing up there without positive role models .
> So I support working communities who dont want to live in that shit, just like I refuse to, and believe theyre entitled to a better future, which means taking that shit on head on, because thats the only language they understand . And it is .
> Its not a long term solution to a social ill but working class communities require an immediate stop to the scumbag in the next street that the state wont provide, because they couldnt give a shit . And beating them up doesnt deter people wholl shoot you, or pay someone else to shoot you, if you cross them .
> I dont care how they are taken off the scene simply as long as they are taken off the scene .


 
Ye we've all got a sob story.


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

Dowie said:


> Couldn't a similar thing be said about the other sort of armed 'gangs' over there too.


 
I thought they were one and the same?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> I support the legalisation of medical grade heroin for registered addicts, administered under medical supervision . And openly argue for that in the political circles i subscribe to. Ive never had any desire or inclination to take drugs of any classification  recreationally . Ever.
> Without going too much into my personal background Ive lived in estates which were blighted by dealers and literally destroyed from the inside out . And had the misfortune of someone I was extremely attached to succomb to personal demons and then heroin addiction . Im also well aquainted with the phenomenon of what happens when kiddie dealers grow up unchallenged to be slightly bigger dealers, and start shooting barmen dead for refusing to serve their underage sisters, pub doormen dead for not allowing them deal , spraying innocent pub punters with gunfire because theyve been barred from the pub, thinking they own estates, towns, cities even. And the people in them . And how that gangster lifestyle buzz with its materialistic dog eat dog affluence influences the youngsters growing up there without positive role models .
> So I support working communities who dont want to live in that shit, just like I refuse to,  and believe theyre entitled to a better future, which means taking that shit on head on, because thats the only language they understand . And it is .
> Its not a long term solution to a social ill but working class communities require an immediate stop to the scumbag in the next street that the state wont provide, because they couldnt give a shit . And beating them up doesnt deter people wholl shoot you, or pay someone else to shoot you, if you cross them .
> I dont care how they are taken off the scene simply as long as they are taken off the scene .



I agree with all of that, apart from it rather ignores the nuance of not all dealers fitting that description.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> Ye we've all got a sob story.


 
You're a thoroughly unpleasant specimen aren't you?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone know what the 'GLC' in Mike's name really stands for? Comedy suggestions also welcomed


----------



## cdg (Jun 6, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Anyone know what the 'GLC' really stands for? Comedy suggestions also welcomed


 
Good looking cunt


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> Good looking cunt


 
I said 'comedy'


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Anyone know what the 'GLC' in Mike's name really stands for? Comedy suggestions also welcomed


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


>


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> I wonder how this idea even came about, or the one to catch Galloway out that backfired. How do they decide to try and entrap a particular individual.


 

Exactly. Why go for her, it's hardly scandal of the century is it? Maybe she pissed someone off who writes the entertainment pages? Or gave an exclusive somewhere else? Just seems a lot of time and effort spent on ensnaring a relatively minor celeb. Maybe they actually wanted the coke, but bottled it when it arrived. Either way....cunts IMHO.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

cdg said:


> Ye we've all got a sob story.



Uncalled for. What CR describes is a genuine issue. If your community has been lucky enough for that not to happen then some understanding is called for, not rubbing his nose in it.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I agree with all of that, apart from it rather ignores the nuance of not all dealers fitting that description.


 
generally these things only have a chance of the limited success they enjoy with community backing and activism so its generally those who the community get most sick of that end up in bother

at the same time, nuances aside, very few people have a chrystal ball and theres no way of knowing what little jimmy the weed pusher might decide will be his next career challeng...or not. But the fact is by the time people have found out hes into bigger things a lot of damage has already been done . And communities shouldnt be subject to those whims . And even if little jimmy is only doing some weed chances are the guy who supplies it likes the little network hes quietly building in your estate. Again the community shouldnt be subject to the whims and vagiaries of the criminal classes . Who are just unregulated capitalists and free marketeers .

It most certainly isnt a solution to a very complex problem but those communities require and are entitled to at the very least a line of defence and deterrence in my view.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> Exactly. Why go for her, it's hardly scandal of the century is it? Maybe she pissed someone off who writes the entertainment pages? Or gave an exclusive somewhere else? Just seems a lot of time and effort spent on ensnaring a relatively minor celeb. Maybe they actually wanted the coke, but bottled it when it arrived. Either way....cunts IMHO.



Either it's planned PR, or she's incredibly naive amd the sharks have gone for stray seal.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> generally these things only have a chance of the limited success they enjoy with community backing and activism so its generally those who the community get most sick of that end up in bother
> 
> at the same time, nuances aside, very few people have a chrystal ball and theres no way of knowing what little jimmy the weed pusher might decide will be his next career challeng...or not. But the fact is by the time people have found out hes into bigger things a lot of damage has already been done . And communities shouldnt be subject to those whims . And even if little jimmy is only doing some weed chances are the guy who supplies it likes the little network hes quietly building in your estate. Again the community shouldnt be subject to the whims and vagiaries of the criminal classes . Who are just unregulated capitalists and free marketeers . It isnt a solution to a very complex problem but those communities require and are entitled to at the very least a line of defence and deterrence in my view.


 
Actually these days it's just as likely that he's growing it himself. And weed dealers who go on to other things are in the minority. I know this because I've done it myself.


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Anyone know what the 'GLC' in Mike's name really stands for? Comedy suggestions also welcomed


 

I thought it was Goldie Looking Chain as in the band


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> generally these things only have a chance of the limited success they enjoy with community backing and activism so its generally those who the community get most sick of that end up in bother
> 
> at the same time, nuances aside, very few people have a chrystal ball and theres no way of knowing what little jimmy the weed pusher might decide will be his next career challeng...or not. But the fact is by the time people have found out hes into bigger things a lot of damage has already been done . And communities shouldnt be subject to those whims . And even if little jimmy is only doing some weed chances are the guy who supplies it likes the little network hes quietly building in your estate. Again the community shouldnt be subject to the whims and vagiaries of the criminal classes . Who are just unregulated capitalists and free marketeers .
> 
> It most certainly isnt a solution to a very complex problem but those communities require and are entitled to at the very least a line of defence and deterrence in my view.



Well, it's linked with poverty. Some nice little middle class enclave won't suffer the same effects as some 'sink' (what does that even mean?) estate will. As a general rule. So the solution is obvious. But I understand your view on short term solutions also if borne of desperation.


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> generally these things only have a chance of the limited success they enjoy with community backing and activism so its generally those who the community get most sick of that end up in bother
> 
> at the same time, nuances aside, very few people have a chrystal ball and theres no way of knowing what little jimmy the weed pusher might decide will be his next career challeng...or not. But the fact is by the time people have found out hes into bigger things a lot of damage has already been done . And communities shouldnt be subject to those whims . And even if little jimmy is only doing some weed chances are the guy who supplies it likes the little network hes quietly building in your estate. Again the community shouldnt be subject to the whims and vagiaries of the criminal classes . Who are just unregulated capitalists and free marketeers .
> 
> It most certainly isnt a solution to a very complex problem but those communities require and are entitled to at the very least a line of defence and deterrence in my view.


 

Ah, the classic weed is a gateway drug argument. FWIW I've never known a single dealer of weed advance onto harder things because they're 9/10 your stereotypical pot head who only deals because s/he likes to support his own smoking whilst sorting out a few people s/he trusts. That's not the same as a dealer of coke who'll also get you weed if asked.

Funny how the dealers of the MC aren't thrown in jail like the WC are though, eh?

I know someone who was caught with 200 pills and 10g of coke and was given a suspended sentence because he was a company director. Now if that had been "little jimmy from the estate" he'd have been fucked.

In the same breath I must admit I do have little sympathy for dealers who do exploit people, and destroy communities but its not a simple: all dealers are scum argument.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Actually these days it's just as likely that he's growing it himself. And weed dealers who go on to other things are in the minority. I know this because I've done it myself.


 
this side of the water most lone dealers will either be eaten alive by other dealers or trophies for the cops while they let the real moneymakers get on with it . Ive known of a few dedicated potheads that grow solely for personal and close freind use but that tends to be more a middle class thing and nobody really worries about that. If your dealing in and around working class areas though that definitely requires gangs and affiliations. And even those that dont have them cotton on quick theyll need them .


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> this side of the water most lone dealers will either be eaten alive by other dealers or trophies for the cops while they let the real moneymakers get on with it . Ive known of a few dedicated potheads that grow solely for personal and close freind use but that tends to be more a middle class thing and nobody really worries about that. If your dealing in and around working class areas though that definitely requires gangs and affiliations. And even those that dont have them cotton on quick theyll need them .


 
Very different from this side then (or the parts of it I'm familiar with anyway) cos there's just not enough money in weed - or at least a lot more can be made on harder stuff - for it to be worth that much hassle for gangs. I've known people to get robbed by gangs (as in posses of kids rather than proper gangsters) but those have been isolated acts of opportunism, probably when they've let someone with a big gob know they're growing who has then gone on to brag about what their mate is up to and been overheard. It's not really a middle class thing either - you can rig up a reasonable sized and servicable hydroponic grow room/cupboard for less than £100 if you know what you're doing - though it does cost a fuck of a lot more if you've not got the manual skills needed.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Well, it's linked with poverty. Some nice little middle class enclave won't suffer the same effects as some 'sink' (what does that even mean?) estate will. As a general rule. So the solution is obvious. But I understand your view on short term solutions also if borne of desperation.


 
its worst effects are definitely linked to deprivation and taking care of a few scumbags definitely wont end that cycle . But the disempowerment of the community works both ways, disempowered by the state and the gangsters who will certainly walk over undefended communities. If communities are ravaged by addiction and gangsterism they just lose hope . They can never empower themselves against the state if they cant assert themselves at even that basic level of security and safety in their own streets and homes. And at the same time it also suits the empowered classes to keep the working class areas bereft of empowerment and solidarity . A few dozen unchallenged gangsters will do that job more efficiently than a thousand fascists .Or cops.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> It's not really a middle class thing either - you can rig up a reasonable sized and servicable hydroponic grow room/cupboard for less than £100 if you know what you're doing - though it does cost a fuck of a lot more if you've not got the manual skills needed.


 
its not the growing that would be your problem but the selling . This country is too small and everyone lives in each others pocket . And I agree with you there isnt enough money in weed to be all that profitable, which is why the little fish generally want to diversify .


----------



## xenon (Jun 6, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Actually these days it's just as likely that he's growing it himself. And weed dealers who go on to other things are in the minority. I know this because I've done it myself.



I've never been around heavy drug users that much myself. Anicdote isn't data anyway but the weed dealers I've known have been massive caners themselves. One guy has people round his place all the time, including alcoholics and the odd heroine user. I don't know what they do to fund their habits but there more of a nusence for him, rather than him to his local community. That said, there was bother with a heroine dealer few houses down from me, who has since been moved on. The general low level agro that brought wasn't fun. Someone trying to kick the back door in of the flats I live in, in the first week of moving here, wanted to have a go at the dealer. (Had the wrong building.)

Then of course there are your larger scale commercial weed operations being ran by criminal gans, apparently. Which is another level anyway.


----------



## youngian (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-loved-news-Tulisas-arrest.html#ixzz2VToaW0mt 



> Did Sharon Osbourne gloat over news of  Tulisa's arrest? X Factor judge's denial after she is caught on video saying 'I loved it'


 
Instead of gloating couldn't she have shown young Tulisa the appalling effects of heavy coke use by giving her a copy of Technical Ecstasy?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 7, 2013)

Firky said:


> Funny how the dealers of the MC aren't thrown in jail like the WC are though, eh?



Funny how MC areas aren't aggressively investigated for such activities either. It only seems to crop up when the papers can't resist a particular story. Is anyone investigating The Sun's employees' habits btw? 

Speaks volumes.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 7, 2013)

xenon said:


> I've never been around heavy drug users that much myself. Anicdote isn't data anyway but the weed dealers I've known have been massive caners themselves. One guy has people round his place all the time, including alcoholics and the odd heroine user. I don't know what they do to fund their habits but there more of a nusence for him, rather than him to his local community. That said, there was bother with a heroine dealer few houses down from me, who has since been moved on. The general low level agro that brought wasn't fun. Someone trying to kick the back door in of the flats I live in, in the first week of moving here, wanted to have a go at the dealer. (Had the wrong building.)
> 
> Then of course there are your larger scale commercial weed operations being ran by criminal gans, apparently. Which is another level anyway.


 
All true but I'm not really sure what the point of that post is - I've explicitly differentiated between those different 'types' of dealers - it's at the core of the point I'm making. But with the kind of low level weed dealers I'm talking about it's unlikely you'd even know if they lived next door. To the best of my knowledge none of my neighbours ever did. Mainly because I never had anyone around to my flat.

Not really sure why it matters if they're massive caners either - not as if they're hurting anyone by doing that is it?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 7, 2013)

youngian said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-loved-news-Tulisas-arrest.html#ixzz2VToaW0mt
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of gloating couldn't she have shown young Tulisa the appalling effects of heavy coke use by giving her a copy of Technical Ecstasy?


 
or just saying look at the state of that cunt i married


----------



## xenon (Jun 7, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> All true but I'm not really sure what the point of that post is - I've explicitly differentiated between those different 'types' of dealers - it's at the core of the point I'm making. But with the kind of low level weed dealers I'm talking about it's unlikely you'd even know if they lived next door. To the best of my knowledge none of my neighbours ever did. Mainly because I never had anyone around to my flat.
> 
> Not really sure why it matters if they're massive caners either - not as if they're hurting anyone by doing that is it?



Heh. I was just adding by way of agreeing with you. Then added the thing about large operations as someone pedantically was bound to mention it otherwise. I don't give a fuck if someone's a massive caner. It's not for me but if they're not hurting anyone else. None of my business.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 7, 2013)

I agree with CS on a lot he has to say about this. I just think he misses nuances. And it isn't MC vs WC. There's plenty of w/c communities that aren't blighted with drugs. There's m/c communities that are. Addiction knows no class bounds. Policing does though. But that's a problem with the state.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 7, 2013)

xenon said:


> Heh. I was just adding by way of agreeing with you. Then added the thing about large operations as someone pedantically was bound to mention it otherwise. I don't give a fuck if someone's a massive caner. It's not for me but if they're not hurting anyone else. None of my business.


 
Fair enough - seems I got the wrong end of the stick there then


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 7, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> All true but I'm not really sure what the point of that post is - I've explicitly differentiated between those different 'types' of dealers - it's at the core of the point I'm making. But with the kind of low level weed dealers I'm talking about it's unlikely you'd even know if they lived next door. To the best of my knowledge none of my neighbours ever did. Mainly because I never had anyone around to my flat.


 
over here though in the districts the vigilantes hold sway over the dealers its the working class communities themselves who demand the zero tolerance. Theyre terrified of drug dealing no matter what it is or whos doing it . They fear for the future, and rightly so in my opinion . Sure theres rational nuances and all the rest but the communities can often be very socially conservative, and genuinely frightened about drug dealing of any description . If the vigilantes didnt have that community support they simply couldnt move time and time again in those tight knit areas without being caught .
In some areas the small time dealers even turn up by appointment to receive their punishment, mad as that sounds . Usually not that severe .

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/may/13/republican-vigilante-campaign-violence-derry


----------



## xenon (Jun 7, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Fair enough - seems I got the wrong end of the stick there then



No worries. I was rambling a bit anyway, typing as I remembered stuff.


----------



## xenon (Jun 7, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I agree with CS on a lot he has to say about this. I just think he misses nuances. And it isn't MC vs WC. There's plenty of w/c communities that aren't blighted with drugs. There's m/c communities that are. Addiction knows no class bounds. Policing does though. But that's a problem with the state.



CS, you mean CR no? ^ There's all that but the agrovating factors of politics and history in NI too. I can't agree with they way he's lumping all dealers together. But from a position of relative ignorance, never even been to NI, there's too much to pick apart for me to have a coherent argument against what goes on. Other than it's a bit fucked up that some kid peddling a bit of weed or pills to his mates gets a beating from the defenders of the community.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 7, 2013)

Casually Sexist? lol Yeah, I did mean CR.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 7, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> over here though in the districts the vigilantes hold sway over the dealers its the working class communities themselves who demand the zero tolerance. Theyre terrified of drug dealing no matter what it is or whos doing it . They fear for the future, and rightly so in my opinion . Sure theres rational nuances and all the rest but the communities can often be very socially conservative, and genuinely frightened about drug dealing of any description . If the vigilantes didnt have that community support they simply couldnt move time and time again in those tight knit areas without being caught .
> In some areas the small time dealers even turn up by appointment to receive their punishment, mad as that sounds . Usually not that severe .
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/may/13/republican-vigilante-campaign-violence-derry


 
Just out of interest, to what extent do you think this is related to the 'troubles' (paramilitaries trying to prevent the threat of addicts/dealers as potential informants etc) - I'm wondering if this kind of thing became normalised back then and that's why it's so prevalent now.

I do sympathise with what you're saying but I can't help but feel some sympathy for some of the kids who must get 'punishments' - there but for the grace of God go I and all that.


----------



## bamalama (Jun 7, 2013)

Casually red is talking from an Irish perspective here and wether you agree with his language or not he's telling it like it is.If people don't get the reaction in Ireland to these nihilistic fucking parasites then they are simply ignorant of the history around this issue.It's been mentioned a few times before when this issue comes up,but reading about the CPAD in Dublin is a good starting point.
Communities like Finglas were decimated by heroin in the eighties,the guards protected the dealers (no surprises there then) against the community trying to rid itself of the problem.
Over the last few decades Limerick has been fuckin ruined by by two or three factions of these fuckers.
Like it or not this is a huge issue for working class communities across the whole of Ireland,who have been left to deal with it themselves and deal with it they will...
Search for dundon-mccarthy limerick in google and fill yer boots


----------



## FNG (Jun 7, 2013)

bamalama said:


> Casually red is talking from an Irish perspective here and wether you agree with his language or not he's telling it like it is.If people don't get the reaction in Ireland to these nihilistic fucking parasites then they are simply ignorant of the history around this issue.It's been mentioned a few times before when this issue comes up,but reading about the CPAD in Dublin is a good starting point.
> Communities like Finglais were decimated by heroin in the eighties,the guards protected the dealers (no surprises there then) against the community trying to rid itself of the problem.
> Over the last few decades Limerick has been fuckin ruined by by two or three factions of these fuckers.
> Like it or not this is a huge issue for working class communities across the whole of Ireland,who have been left to deal with it themselves and deal with it they will...
> Search for dundon-mccarthy limerick in google and fill yer boots


 
 that gets me thinking about what samuel jackson told henry rollins about how the CIA flooded the inner cities with heroin to curb black militantism. (2.20)


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 7, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Just out of interest, to what extent do you think this is related to the 'troubles' (paramilitaries trying to prevent the threat of addicts/dealers as potential informants etc) - I'm wondering if this kind of thing became normalised back then and that's why it's so prevalent now.
> 
> .


 
the same process of recruitment by state agencies then is going on now . And in places like west belfast many of the more hardcore career anti social hoodlums even have panic buttons issued by the state to alert the cops if they think theyre in danger . All this is going on against the backdrop of resurgent republicanism within whats still largely a _normal policing_ vaccuum and a massive intelligence led operation aimed at thwarting it . North and South . Dealers have access and roots in the working class areas the politics emanate from so theyre a natural ally of the state .



> I do sympathise with what you're saying but I can't help but feel some sympathy for some of the kids who must get 'punishments' - there but for the grace of God go I and all that


 
Personally Im much more interested in political and social alternatives to a lot of these physical punishments . At the same time though Im aware what happens when what starts out a few small gangs encounter no natural predators and decide theyre kings of the jungle. The fate of the young people in those areas tends to be a great deal worse .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 7, 2013)

bamalama said:


> Search for dundon-mccarthy limerick in google and fill yer boots


 
2 factions of outright scum that werent nipped in the bud and just became all pervasive ...Dundon McCarthys and Keane Collopys . Destroyed an entire city between them . Absolutely destroyed it . And still destroying it .


----------



## gabi (Jun 7, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I'd say its more likely she did a lot of the work actually 'on her arse' spreadeagled getting a sweaty thumping from an eager producer with several A&R men/wannabe gangsters firing their cocaine riddled spooge into ever other spare oriface.


 

Fucking hell. What an utter cunt. How's this piece of shit still here?


----------



## bamalama (Jun 7, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> the same process of recruitment by state agencies then is going on now . And in places like west belfast many of the more hardcore career anti social hoodlums even have panic buttons issued by the state to alert the cops if they think theyre in danger . All this is going on against the backdrop of resurgent republicanism within whats still largely a _normal policing_ vaccuum and a massive intelligence led operation aimed at thwarting it . North and South . Dealers have access and roots in the working class areas the politics emanate from so theyre a natural ally of the state .
> 
> 
> 
> Personally Im much more interested in political and social alternatives to a lot of these physical punishments . At the same time though Im aware what happens when what starts out a few small gangs encounter no natural predators and decide theyre kings of the jungle. The fate of the young people in those areas tends to be a great deal worse .


 
I'd say the situation in the 6 counties has been completely warped by the war.In an armed situation with a sectarian paramilitary police force,hell bent on getting intelligence the threat level to even low level dealers can be upped considerably.
Picture this, you're an a- political youngster who likes a spliff,so ye sell a bit to pay for your own.Your activities have drawn the attention of the peelers.Early one morning you get scooped in full view of your own community...After a night of pressure they dump you in a loyalist area (common intimidatory tactic used in the 6),telling you your details have been passed to loyalist gunmen.Your fast runnin out of a safe place to be,but the peelers say you'll be alright and they'll look out for ye if...
What are you gonna do?
The funny thing is that a lot of hoods who were subjected to "punishment" actions by republicans,were given substantial compensation payments by the brits.The fuckers made more money from community justice than from whatever hooding about they were up to.Now that really boils my fucking pish...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 7, 2013)

CR is spectacularly missing the point in that the vast, vast majority of harm and blight that is caused by drugs is directly caused by their prohibition.

No one is whoring themselves for ciggies, bullets are flying around over Bensons, life savings are frittered away and then possessions stolen and sold to feed the nicotine habits. Yet all this happens with smack and crack. Purely because prohibition has made these products so madly expensive that those addicted to them can't afford them, yet their addiction means they need to have them. FFS legalise the lot and you will see and end to virtually all the negative shit that gets attributed to drug use.


----------



## cdg (Jun 7, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> CR is spectacularly missing the point in that the vast, vast majority of harm and blight that is caused by drugs is directly caused by their prohibition.
> 
> No one is whoring themselves for ciggies, bullets are flying around over Bensons, life savings are frittered away and then possessions stolen and sold to feed the nicotine habits. Yet all this happens with smack and crack. Purely because prohibition has made these products so madly expensive that those addicted to them can't afford them, yet their addiction means they need to have them. FFS legalise the lot and you will see and end to virtually all the negative shit that gets attributed to drug use.



Didn't something similar to legalisation happen in Portugal and drug use dropped?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 7, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> CR is spectacularly missing the point in that the vast, vast majority of harm and blight that is caused by drugs is directly caused by their prohibition.
> 
> No one is whoring themselves for ciggies, bullets are flying around over Bensons, life savings are frittered away and then possessions stolen and sold to feed the nicotine habits. Yet all this happens with smack and crack. Purely because prohibition has made these products so madly expensive that those addicted to them can't afford them, yet their addiction means they need to have them. FFS legalise the lot and you will see and end to virtually all the negative shit that gets attributed to drug use.


 
im not missing the point and ive openly called for the legalisation of heroin on this thread, a point youve obviously missed, quite spectacularly . I havent made any issue at all on health effects or moralising. Ive concentrated solely on the effects of criminal gangs being empowered on working class districts. Thats the only point ive raised .


----------



## bamalama (Jun 7, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> CR is spectacularly missing the point in that the vast, vast majority of harm and blight that is caused by drugs is directly caused by their prohibition.
> 
> No one is whoring themselves for ciggies, bullets are flying around over Bensons, life savings are frittered away and then possessions stolen and sold to feed the nicotine habits. Yet all this happens with smack and crack. Purely because prohibition has made these products so madly expensive that those addicted to them can't afford them, yet their addiction means they need to have them. FFS legalise the lot and you will see and end to virtually all the negative shit that gets attributed to drug use.


 
I think you're spectacularly missing the point...Whats so hard to understand about the unique situation in Ireland,which is what colours CR's view on this ?Hard drugs don't exist in some vortex of addiction and/or hedonism, they and the people who push them exist in the real world.For what it's worth i don't have a moral position on hard drugs,but when they are used to undermine and destroy established communities,and they become a tool of the state,it's time to get rid.Like it or not that starts with the pushers...Try reading some stuff on the CPAD in dublin in the eighties, i reckon you'll find it very interesting...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 7, 2013)

bamalama said:


> I think you're spectacularly missing the point...Whats so hard to understand about the unique situation in Ireland,which is what colours CR's view on this ?Hard drugs don't exist in some vortex of addiction and/or hedonism, they and the *people who push them* exist in the real world.For what it's worth i don't have a moral position on hard drugs,but when they are *used to undermine and destroy established communities*,and they become a tool of the state,it's time to get rid.Like it or not that starts with the pushers...Try reading some stuff on the CPAD in dublin in the eighties, i reckon you'll find it very interesting...


 


Who pushes the Dunhill?


----------



## bamalama (Jun 7, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Who pushes the Dunhill?


 
The dun beetle?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 7, 2013)

did we establish why she was a bitch yet, or was it all just a combination of misogyny and class-hatred?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 7, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> did we establish why she was a bitch yet, or was it all just a combination of misogyny and class-hatred?


 
i personally intensely dislike anyone glamourising that whole gangstery lifestyle thing ,whether male or female, black or white, or whatever class they belong to . Particularly self styled role models who are marketted at the impressionable and well compensated for it .
Accessorising the look with actual drug dealing gangsters though takes it to another level, and with it my intense dislike. Hence uncomplimentary insults are quite likely to follow. Followed just as inevitably by some sort of lefty commentary on obvious class hatred, mysogny etc .
Some people couldnt get the point if they were thrown into a pit full of used syringes.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 7, 2013)

who is the real fascist?


----------



## bamalama (Jun 7, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> did we establish why she was a bitch yet, or was it all just a combination of misogyny and class-hatred?


 
I don't understand where the class hatred comes into this,wasn't her extend family already connected to the whole music/entertainment thing through an uncle who was in mungo jerry?Brings to my mind contacts and networks for success...hardly working-class girl does good through her own hard graft.Lets face it lots of people on here probably know good musicians,artists writers etc who can't get a break specifically because they don't have access to the right "people".


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 7, 2013)

that's all right then.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 7, 2013)

bamalama said:


> I'd say the situation in the 6 counties has been completely warped by the war.In an armed situation with a sectarian paramilitary police force,hell bent on getting intelligence the threat level to even low level dealers can be upped considerably.
> Picture this, you're an a- political youngster who likes a spliff,so ye sell a bit to pay for your own.Your activities have drawn the attention of the peelers.Early one morning you get scooped in full view of your own community...After a night of pressure they dump you in a loyalist area (common intimidatory tactic used in the 6),telling you your details have been passed to loyalist gunmen.Your fast runnin out of a safe place to be,but the peelers say you'll be alright and they'll look out for ye if...
> What are you gonna do?
> The funny thing is that a lot of hoods who were subjected to "punishment" actions by republicans,were given substantial compensation payments by the brits.The fuckers made more money from community justice than from whatever hooding about they were up to.Now that really boils my fucking pish...


 

i think the dynamics are a bit more subtle than that , although what you describe has certainly happened .
Whats more common though is that even the most dimwitted small time dealer knows from the outset hes going to encounter community disapproval , and worse . So right away his stance is in opposition to his own community. As hes a human and therefore a social animal the only quarter were he finds approval and acceptance is among the gang based _hood_ counter culture . Whose values are completely hardcore anti social and depressingly nihilistic and anti community . Those values inevitably get absorbed . Increasingly he and his associates become at loggerheads with his own community . The only natural enemy he really faces is the vigilante , who is often politically opposed to the state .
Therefore very often the state doesnt have to go to much trouble in turning the small dealer . The dynamics are such that both know they face a common enemy . And very often the hood will set out to be an agent of their own accord, motivated by revenge on not only the vigilante personally but against the republican values of his community whom hes at war with. As well as the obvious financial rewards, freedom from prosecution and even an emergency panic button for protection .
So with these dynamics at play the vigilante in turn doesnt wait for the egg to hatch, he nips the small time in the bud .
Its depressing but thats the state of play .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 7, 2013)

bamalama said:


> I don't understand where the class hatred comes into this,".


 
me neither

your man must think im little lord fauntleroy sitting here, waiting for my valet to come in with a tray of earl grey

while admiring the big swastika on my wall too


----------



## bamalama (Jun 7, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> that's all right then.


 
No it's not, but it's the only class angle i can see.Been up all night though and i'm wrecked so please point me in the right direction if you know otherwise.


----------



## Utopia (Jun 7, 2013)

cesare said:


> Is this masochism, given how gay men not liking fish went down?


 

Ummmm I think you'll find it is a well known fact that a large percentage of Gay men don't actually like fish.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2013)

not this shit again


----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 7, 2013)

FNG said:


> that gets me thinking about what samuel jackson told henry rollins about how the CIA flooded the inner cities with heroin to curb black militantism. (2.20)










Is there truth in there being a deliberate, planned-out attempt to undermine black working class militancy by allowing easy access to illegal drugs, or was it that the already easy availability of heroin helped in an indirect way?

I understand that you don't need to be in ownership of a tinfoil hat to be aware of US government agencies' involvement in international drug running, but the above is of genuine interest.  I haven't read much on it.


----------



## chilango (Jun 7, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> Is there truth in there being a deliberate, planned-out attempt to undermine black working class militancy by allowing easy access to illegal drugs, or was it that the already easy availability of heroin helped in an indirect way?
> 
> I understand that you don't need to be in ownership of a tinfoil hat to be aware of US government agencies' involvement in international drug running, but the above is of genuine interest.  I haven't read much on it.



That was the précis of the film "Panther" wasn't it?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 7, 2013)

DotCommunist probably knows more but i've watched a few documentaries on the black panthers that certainly seem to suggest so.


----------



## Firky (Jun 7, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> I understand that you don't need to be in ownership of a tinfoil hat to be aware of US government agencies' involvement in international drug running, but the above is of genuine interest. I haven't read much on it.


 

Reagan era, I think it is true but like you I havent read much.


----------



## chilango (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd be interested to know if the nature of drug use and drug business changed in the inner cities post 81 too. I have my suspicions, but they're just that without further info.


----------



## Firky (Jun 7, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Ummmm I think you'll find it is a well known fact that a large percentage of Gay men don't actually like fish.


 

Why not do a poll on here?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 7, 2013)

Casually Red said:
			
		

> it wouldnt make me want to hang around with scummy drug dealers for a start .



How do you know they were scummy?

Eta: Sorry I did a Cannuk there


----------



## 8ball (Jun 7, 2013)

Firky said:


> Why not do a poll on here?


 
With an option for any gay men who ARE fish.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 7, 2013)

Marina Hyde on good form in today's 'Lost in Showbiz'




> Without further ado, Lost in Showbiz is coming out as Team Tulisa, and anyone who declines to join me is cordially invited to do one to the showbiz outlets where the singer is routinely described as a "chav" or a "council estate Barbie".
> In case you had been preoccupied by other matters, let me recap by saying that the erstwhile X Factor judge was the victim of a Sun on Sunday sting last weekend, and is accused of obliging the undercover reporter's requests for a contact who would sell him some cocaine. The news forces an urgent shakeup of the odds for the prize of Greatest Newspaper Investigation Ever, which now stand as: Tulisa Can Get You A Number For Someone Who'll GetYou Some Coke 1/9, Watergate 3/1, and Thalidomide 11/1. It's 16/1 bar those.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> DotCommunist probably knows more but i've watched a few documentaries on the black panthers that certainly seem to suggest so.


 

theres a whole iran/contra thing going aswell, then the deliberate destruction of the Panthers via fit ups and murder etc.

I'm pretty well convinced


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 7, 2013)

who?


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 7, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> Is there truth in there being a deliberate, planned-out attempt to undermine black working class militancy by allowing easy access to illegal drugs


 
Of course there ıs. Heroın was the CIA's _rıposte _to the cıvıl rıghts movement.

Then ın the 80s, cocaıne money was used to fund the contras and sımılar groups.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 7, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> Is there truth in there being a deliberate, planned-out attempt to undermine black working class militancy by allowing easy access to illegal drugs, or was it that the already easy availability of heroin helped in an indirect way?
> 
> I understand that you don't need to be in ownership of a tinfoil hat to be aware of US government agencies' involvement in international drug running, but the above is of genuine interest. I haven't read much on it.


 
There is, but it is a bit more multi-dimensional than that. Drugs in inner city black communities seems more like a useful side affect rather than a deliberate aim. There are plenty of well researched books that implicate the CIA trade in illegal drugs. 

I can provide a brief summary of what I have read and / or suggest some further reading if you are interested.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought crack was flooded into the ghettos for the specific purpose of undermining black working class movements? Haven't read much on it myself either though.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2013)

feel a bit sorry for her tbh - can the Sun Journo get done for buying the coke? that would be a good ending - family paper journo jailed for buying coke


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2013)

cdg said:


> Alcohol is horrible, it's the only drug that is known to cause life threatening withdrawals.


 
Inaccurate. It's merely the drug with the most documentation (about 200 years-worth) on withdrawal. There are plenty of barbs that cause "life threatening withdrawals". Even benzo withdrawal can be that severe for some users.



> Not to mention all the social problems it causes and resources it directly wastes e.g police, NHS.


 
Look, coppers and doctors have got to do *something* tension-relieving after work, okay?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I find that very, very difficult to believe if those statistics are for heroin and crack users. On smack in particular I can't actually think of anyone who's dabbled for more than a year or two and not run into problems. Be interested to see how 'related deaths' is defined too because with the smack it's generally not the opiates themselves that kill you.
> 
> Where does that come from?


 
A lot of deaths w/r/t heroin users aren't directly smack-related in the way booze deaths are directly alcohol-related (organ damage etc). they're secondary issues/complications from injecting etc (thrombosis, gangrene etc).


----------



## 8ball (Jun 7, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> A lot of deaths w/r/t heroin users aren't directly smack-related in the way booze deaths are directly alcohol-related (organ damage etc). they're secondary issues/complications from injecting etc (thrombosis, gangrene etc).


 
It's the brick dust that fucks you up.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Bullshit. I'm now fairly sure you're making it up as you go along. Ever heard of barbiturates?


 
Quite. Had a mate die from pheno-barb withdrawal back in the early '80s, and he was on a scrip and was tapering his use (for epilepsy) down because it was affecting his cognitive functioning. death cert said something about systemic shock.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 7, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Ummmm I think you'll find it is a well known fact that a large percentage of Gay men don't actually like fish.


 
seriously ..is that true

lol


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2013)

8ball said:


> It's the brick dust that fucks you up.


 
I had a handful of mates who were users, only a couple of whom (thankfully) progressed to spiking. The rest smoked it. Some of the horror stories were a bit grim about what the smack was cut with. One of the needlers had half a foot amputated (he was injecting between his toes so that no-one in the changing room at work saw needle marks) that he reckoned was down to his brown being cut with carlite.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 7, 2013)

8ball said:


> It's the brick dust that fucks you up.


 
that and it being made in some goatherders back yard and then smuggled up someones arse and god knows what else .


----------



## 8ball (Jun 7, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I had a handful of mates who were users, only a couple of whom (thankfully) progressed to spiking. The rest smoked it. Some of the horror stories were a bit grim about what the smack was cut with. One of the needlers had half a foot amputated (he was injecting between his toes so that no-one in the changing room at work saw needle marks) that he reckoned was down to his brown being cut with carlite.


 
The plaster or the safety glass?  Similar effect in either case, I would think.

Yay for prohibition.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2013)

8ball said:


> The plaster or the safety glass? Similar effect in either case, I would think.
> 
> Yay for prohibition.


 
Plaster. At least, they dug a 6mm "pebble" of it out of the dead tissue in his foot. Apparently, it had accreted (sp?) over time.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 7, 2013)

why do they not like fish ? can someone explain . This is baffling...is it even true ?


----------



## 8ball (Jun 7, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Plaster. At least, they dug a 6mm "pebble" of it out of the dead tissue in his foot. Apparently, it had accreted (sp?) over time.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2013)

cdg said:


> Your saying alcohol doesn't cause life threatening withdrawals?
> 
> Barbituates never even crossed my mind because they fell out of favour years ago.


 
They're still prescribed to about 1.25 million patients a year in the UK, and abused by a significant number of stoners when they can get their hands on them. Back on my day (and even then they were "out of favour") tuinol was the most widely used/abused, with pheno-barb a close second.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 7, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> why do they not like fish ? can someone explain . This is baffling...is it even true ?


 
I'd rate it somewhere near the 'women can't look up' trope in terms of likely accuracy.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2013)

Wilf said:


> I don't like Dappy's hat.


 
Dappy is, as Dappy does, as my gran might have said.


----------



## cdg (Jun 7, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> They're still prescribed to about 1.25 million patients a year in the UK, and abused by a significant number of stoners when they can get their hands on them. Back on my day (and even then they were "out of favour") tuinol was the most widely used/abused, with pheno-barb a close second.


 
Not any of the goods though I believe? Is it pentobarbital or something? No abuse potential but still make you dead if you go over that line?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 7, 2013)

8ball said:


> I'd rate it somewhere near the 'women can't look up' trope in terms of likely accuracy.


  flips sake..you had to go and spoil that . I was looking forward to regaling my associates with my new amazing factoid over the weekend .


----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 7, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> There is, but it is a bit more multi-dimensional than that. Drugs in inner city black communities seems more like a useful side affect rather than a deliberate aim. There are plenty of well researched books that implicate the CIA trade in illegal drugs.
> 
> I can provide a brief summary of what I have read and / or suggest some further reading if you are interested.


 
Then list me up, please.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 7, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> flips sake..you had to go and spoil that . I was looking forward to regaling my associates with my new amazing factoid over the weekend .


 
I haven't conducted extensive surveys to debunk it, tbf.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> an unabashed misognyst who also pointed out he refused on principle to watch that blowjob video that the papers were making such a fuss out of. Why do you think that was ?


 
You were going to confession later that day?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 7, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> You were going to confession later that day?


 
no..confession works the other way around . You do the naughty thing before you go . Then youre alright .


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> Then list me up, please.


 
Gary Webb's "The Dark Alliance" was probably the first and best exposition on the funneling of coke into the ghettoes that started in the late '80s. Webb ties it in partly with the US machinations in Central and South American states, and CIA working alongside the reactionaries to fund the struggle in those states. A _quid pro quo_ that had the side benefit of damaging and further alienating the urban working class black communities, starting in L.A.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 7, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Inaccurate. It's merely the drug with the most documentation (about 200 years-worth) on withdrawal. There are plenty of barbs that cause "life threatening withdrawals". Even benzo withdrawal can be that severe for some users.


 
and GBL these days too, sadly.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> no..confession works the other way around . You do the naughty thing before you go . Then youre alright .


 
I thought maybe you didn't want to give the priest a semi.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> no..confession works the other way around . You do the naughty thing before you go . Then youre alright .


 

who dares to intercede or claim the right to do so? Its between me and the Lord and none of your black crows may say different!

I still remember the st. Barts massacre when europe broke the uneasy truce. Idolators! etc!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2013)

Mind you a hippyhoppy sort supplying or claiming the ability to do so should not be subject of scorn, astonishment and so forth. You've just got that irish republican hatred for it because it was used to undermine. Crack and heroin are destructive forces but as you yourself admitted the dynamic works different here. Thats not to say I haven't been able to spot estates ridden by it to no good use. Wellingboroughs Hemmeingwell estate, both Briar Hills in northants, Bellinge and to some extend Blackthorne which earned the name smackthorne.

Even the Highfield in Kettering has its problems with these drugs. But the sheer nihilism attributed to these places is not quite right. I'll get a pasting for saying it, but people have their own agency and this side of the sea the destabilising nature has been shifting and not endemic. At least from where I know.

Never thought I'd celebrate a police move but the CASPAR project in these areas was used as a pilot (my region often is. We have something of a 'perfect average' going on. So does swindon)

and it worked through more than bolts in knees.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyways, what about the pharma-smack factory in Edinburgh in the 80's, huh?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> who is the real fascist?


 
Your mum. She made me wear a striped suit with a yellow star before she'd take my money.


----------



## cdg (Jun 7, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> and GBL these days too, sadly.


 

So basically any drug that works on GABA A or B receptors?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Ummmm I think you'll find it is a well known fact that a large percentage of Gay men don't actually like fish.


 
Cunt the fuck off, you shit-eating piss stain.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2013)

bamalama said:


> I don't understand where the class hatred comes into this,wasn't her extend family already connected to the whole music/entertainment thing through an uncle who was in mungo jerry?Brings to my mind contacts and networks for success...hardly working-class girl does good through her own hard graft.Lets face it lots of people on here probably know good musicians,artists writers etc who can't get a break specifically because they don't have access to the right "people".


 
If I were cruel, I'd make a meal of the reference to Mungo Jerry and music/entertainment being in the same sentence...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 7, 2013)

Dark Alliance: CIA, the Contras and the Crack Cocaine Explosion by Gary Webb

This was just about the first book to be published about CIA complicity in the drug trade. It was quite contraversial at the time, and he ended up outcast from mainstream journalism, and ended up committing suicide. It is a great book by an investigative journalist, a pulitzer prize winning one at that, who put his career on the line to follow this story. He shows the links between The CIA, the Contras in Nicaragua and a handful of drug dealers in LA. Much of this was later shown to be true as shown in the conclusions of a Department of Justice report. The conclusion is worth a read in itself, but, in my opinion, should also be taken with a pinch of salt as (in my opinion) there are some conflicts of interest with the actions of the Department of Justice itself.

However, the above case is only a small part of a bigger picture. Drugs, Oil, and War: The United States in Afghanistan, Colombia, and Indochina by Peter Dale Scott is one of several books by him that look at the connection between drugs (and oil) and their effect on US foriegn policy. His books are extremely well researched and referenced. 

This book suggests that the connection began just after the war in Burma, where the US discovered they could use the drug trade to help finance the exiled Kuomintang in a projected future war against the newly installed communists in China. That war never came about, but they quickly realized the potential in being involved in the drug trade. One, it was a way of financing right wing allies against communists. Two, it provided them with illicit income streams to bolster their own intelligence activities. Three, it was considered a way of destabalizing the enemy. The idea that they deliberately flooded US cities with drugs as a way of undermining radical movements is, in my opinion, a bit of a tenuous one. In my opinion it seems more like a happy accident. 

Government of the Shadows: Parapolitics and Criminal Sovereignty is pretty good, it is an academic kind of book, a collection essays on the idea of parapolitics (aka deep politics). The essays contained in this are about quite a few different things, and one or two of them are directly about this. Here is the blurb from amazon




> Government of the Shadows analyses the concept of clandestine government. It explores how covert political activity and transnational organised crime are linked -- and how they ultimately work to the advantage of state and corporate power.
> 
> 
> The book shows that legitimate government is now routinely accompanied by extra-governmental covert operations. Using a variety of case studies, from the mafia in Italy to programmes for food and reconstruction in Iraq, the contributors illustrate that para-political structures are not 'deviant', but central to the operation of global governments.
> ...


 
Once you start looking into this, there are threads that go all over the place. There are connections to be made to Gladio in Europe, secret anti communist 'stay behind armies' established in each country that ended up being a source of right wing terrorism, in Italy in particular. In this case it is best to read about the strange death of Roberto Calvi, the banker hung underneath Blackfriars Bridge in London. The Last Supper by Phillip Willan is a pretty decent book, and documents all the proven things about the case, and also assess many of the theories surrounding it. It is an astonishing story, and again makes connections with all sorts of things. 

You also have to start to think about how these operations were financed, where the money came from and went to. There are two books about this. The first one, Treasure Islands by Nicholas Shaxson, only really hints at it, but is well worth a read to get an idea how the world has changed financially and how that change has added an enormous amount of secrecy to international finance that has essentially created the conditions for drug trafficking. The other book The Blood Bankers: Tales from the Global Underground Economy is more of an investigative and historical look at various financial scandals around the world, from Brazil to the Phillipines. In almost every chapter there are connections to underground economy in drugs. There are quite a few other books if you go in this direction. 

I remember reading one thing when the 'credit crunch' happened. I think it was in a review of The Fear Index by Robert Harris, that suggested that one of the things that kept the global economy afloat when credit dried up was the massive amount of liquid capital of drug barons. 

Lobster Magazine is also worth a read. They report on all kinds of things you won't see anywhere else, and is generally pretty reliable. 


Erm.

There are quite a few more. I will have to go and look at my bookshelf. But that covers a bit of it for now. It is terrifying once you actually start looking at this properly.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 7, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Mind you a hippyhoppy sort supplying or claiming the ability to do so should not be subject of scorn, astonishment and so forth. You've just got that irish republican hatred for it because it was used to undermine. Crack and heroin are destructive forces but as you yourself admitted the dynamic works different here. Thats not to say I haven't been able to spot estates ridden by it to no good use. Wellingboroughs Hemmeingwell estate, both Briar Hills in northants, Bellinge and to some extend Blackthorne which earned the name smackthorne.
> 
> Even the Highfield in Kettering has its problems with these drugs. But the sheer nihilism attributed to these places is not quite right. I'll get a pasting for saying it, but people have their own agency and this side of the sea the destabilising nature has been shifting and not endemic. At least from where I know.
> 
> ...


 
yeah its a lot to do with dynamics.. your society doesnt have an organised..or even disorganised.. political actual threat to the state...no offence..which traditionally emerges from within largely homogenous working class districts . Where the rejection of state agencies are based on not just traditional working class distrust but political doctrine and often upheld by physical force.
Thats not to say that there havent been elements to the left that challenge state interests from time to time or leftists in Britian whod love to see an end to the state but they arent constituted in the same way . They arent a threat to national security , not in the sense of emanating time and again from the same districts . But if you ever did become a threat you can be assured youd be facing a very similar set of dynamics at play .
But I also think theres other social factors at play . For whatever reason Irelands rate of substance abuse ..along with sexual and physical abuse..is absolutely chronic and always has been, whether its alcohol or drugs . Im convinced the social destruction it causes here is a lot worse than in some other societies due to the psychological condition of the people . Which often isnt all that healthy . Its a bit like the problems  faced on native american reservations or with aborigines . People just cant handle it for whatever reason and the destructive effects of the substances tend to get amplified. Even those legalised headshops were the target of a lot of protest and worse both sides of the border due to the often violent state youngsters were getting into on that legal stuff . A lot of them got put out of business .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 7, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I still remember the st. Barts massacre when europe broke the uneasy truce. Idolators! etc!


 
indeed..you lot were supposed to remember it .A lot of effort went into teaching that lesson .


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Dappy is, as Dappy does, as my gran might have said.


 
I get these texts (unsolicited) from the Opera House , a club in the west end I think - latest one is about Dappy



> Dappy is live on stage this Sat @ Opera house - SIN launch party 11-8am + Celeb guest!


which seems to suggest that Dappy isn't a celeb


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 7, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Gary Webb's "The Dark Alliance" was probably the first and best exposition on the funneling of coke into the ghettoes that started in the late '80s. Webb ties it in partly with the US machinations in Central and South American states, and CIA working alongside the reactionaries to fund the struggle in those states. A _quid pro quo_ that had the side benefit of damaging and further alienating the urban working class black communities, starting in L.A.


 
the heroin epidemic in Dublin has long been suspected to have origins with agencies of the state . It began at the start of the Thatcher era, roughly around the time of the hungerstrikes . The political atmosphere at that time was so tense both governemnts feared serious destabilisation and even all out war . The areas targetted by the dealers were working class ones perceived as hotbeds of republican support .
What was so odd about it was that it was just everywhere overnight . The weed supply was almost completely cut off and its not very streetwise users were assured the replacement product could be smoked without any real threat of addiction . People were so stupid they actually believed it was only the stuff in the needles that was a problem . They had absolutely no experience of the stuff prior to this . I find it very difficult to believe that one small criminal gang, the Dunne family, had the resources or even the nous to so successfully flood the market in north and south Dublin overnight . Because thats who did it . They were basically giving the stuff away at the beginning . Where did those resouces and that big plan come from ? very doubtful that was a plan conceieved by the Dunnes, up until then a small gang of hash dealers.

What was also very dodgy was the states hysterical reaction to the communities in their opposition to the dealers . At the highest level of government the anti drugs activists were denounced as a subversive plot intent on overthrowing the state . I can remember the hysteria . Most shrill were those sections of the Irish media perceived and now known as being close to British intelligence sources. In reality though the republican involvement was peripheral . It was a genuine working class reaction to the dealers, not a front for anyone . After the state and media hysteria was whipped up the cops, led by the garda detective unit went in hard on the protestors . There were mass arrests and the dealers were allowed continue with impunity . The Dunnes werent jailed until many years later .

To understand a lot of this youd also need to understand the relationship between the Irish Detective unit and the British intelligence services, which would take a thread on its own . But Ill be concise and simply state the Irish detective unit are basically a proxy for the British intelligence services and have been knee deep in collusion and corruption for decades . And remain so .

But anyway in recent years theres a story that keeps popping up . That of convicted drugs trafficker Kieran Boylan . Despite being convicted in England for drugs smuggling on his release he returned to Ireland and took up where he left off . Except for some bizarre reason the Irish governemnt issued him with an international hauliers licence, despite his convictions . And not only that they also issued him with a passport which had the gaelic version of his name, rendering him with a clean criminal record when travelling to europe . And thats only were it starts to get very murky . The guy is importing industrial quantities of drugs but basically untouchable and openly threatens to talk about his relationship with garda detectives and covert work hes been engaged in . Thats despite not even being a registered informant. Someone very high up is protecting this guy .

Interesting reading here .

http://drugsinfonewslineireland.wordpress.com/2008/10/14/corruption-the-kieran-boylan-file/

and the inevitable

http://www.sundayworld.com/top-stor...gardai-cleared-of-letting-dealer-off-the-hook


----------



## andysays (Jun 7, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> why do they not like fish ? can someone explain . This is baffling...is it even true ?


 
Makes perfect sense to me - I always hated the whole band:



Fucking prog rock nonsense


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 7, 2013)

I love Thomas Pynchon and this is one of the many things he touches on in his fiction, Vineland in particular. This essay about Vineland raises some interesting points. 



> For Pynchon, The War on Drugs has been a pivotal battle in the government's war on civil liberties, and so is worthy of exposure.
> 
> The War on Drugs in Vineland is shown to be the latest chapter of the government's Repression, which stretches far into the past, but grows in intensity over time. It is here that Pynchon is politically engaging, for how many novelists have been willing to address this perpetual war against civil liberties? Many find it difficult even to criticize the War on Drugs, perhaps because the "debate" has been framed in such a way that those opposed to it are seen as condoning drug use. The mainstream press joins the chorus of praise for drug busts, instead of discussing the loss of civil liberties, or criticizing government excesses.
> 
> The CAMP (Campaign Against Marijuana Production) offensive of the government is disturbingly portrayed. In the past Zoyd was set-up by Hector with a huge monolith of pot planted in his house. The War on Drugs is so prone to abuse by police power, precisely because mere possession of controlled substances is an offense, and so easy to orchestrate, to “plant the evidence.” Its villains, notably Brock Vond, are irrational tools of the powerful.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 7, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> A lot of deaths w/r/t heroin users aren't directly smack-related in the way booze deaths are directly alcohol-related (organ damage etc). they're secondary issues/complications from injecting etc (thrombosis, gangrene etc).


 
Lot of suicides and associated deaths too. That's why I asked how the stats were collated.


----------



## cdg (Jun 7, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> A lot of deaths w/r/t heroin users aren't directly smack-related in the way booze deaths are directly alcohol-related (organ damage etc). they're secondary issues/complications from injecting etc (thrombosis, gangrene etc).


 

Of course gangrene and DVT wouldn't be as big a problem(dodgy cutting agents) if dealing was taken out of the hands of folk who are just as desperate as the end user.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 7, 2013)

The Tao of 9/11 by Peter Dale Scott. You have to scroll down a little bit. 

This is a poem by a writer I mentioned in the post above. It is a poem about all those things I mentioned, and much more.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 7, 2013)

If any of you read all of that you will almost certainly find quite a few revelations. And it is all referenced, there is a bibliography at the bottom.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> If any of you read all of that you will almost certainly find quite a few revelations. And it is all referenced, there is a bibliography at the bottom.


 
I've been following Scott's work on and off for 25 years or so. First got interested in his Kennedy assassination stuff, but in general he does good dirt-digging with regard to parapolitics. Always worth a read even if you don't agree with him.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 7, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I've been following Scott's work on and off for 25 years or so. First got interested in his Kennedy assassination stuff, but in general he does good dirt-digging with regard to parapolitics. Always worth a read even if you don't agree with him.


 

I love his poetry. That is exactly how I want to write.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I love his poetry. That is exactly how I want to write.


 
It's spare. No words wasted. I wouldn't say "beautiful", more like "substance *and* style".
Then again, poetry with prettified prose has never appealed to me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2013)

> Casually Red said:
> 
> 
> > yeah its a lot to do with dynamics.. your society doesnt have an organised..or even disorganised.. political actual threat to the state...no offence..which traditionally emerges from within largely homogenous working class districts . Where the rejection of state agencies are based on not just traditional working class distrust but political doctrine and often upheld by physical force.
> ...


 
can't be arsed to sort out the quoting here, it went all pear shaped


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> indeed..you lot were supposed to remember it .A lot of effort went into teaching that lesson .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> No offense? you've just called my lot apolitical lackwits whose only move toward politiscism is based on reactionism!


 
did i fuck, i simply stated that your not..currently.. regarded as a threat to UK national security .


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> did i fuck, i simply stated that your not regarded as a threat to UK national security .


 

ok misread then, peace be upon you


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> ok misread then, peace be upon you


 
in nomine patri, et fili, et spiritus sancti


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2013)

ameee-en


----------



## gabi (Jun 8, 2013)

How are Casually Red and Utopia not actually perma-banned yet? They are both sexist, misogynistic fascist cunts. When did that become acceptable here?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 8, 2013)

cdg said:


> Of course gangrene and DVT wouldn't be as big a problem(dodgy cutting agents) if dealing was taken out of the hands of folk who are just as desperate as the end user.


Irrelevant to what we're discussing - we're talking about (illegal) dealers and the harm they cause communities. There's a debate to be had over decriminalisation (and I would be in favour a system where heroin is available to addicts on prescription to be taken in supervised shooting galleries) but it's utterly irrelevant to a discussion on the damage dealers do to communities. In fact the damage they do is an argument in favour of decriminalisation.

For what it's worth I doubt clean gear would do that much to stop DVT - nowhere as much as supervised shooting galleries with trained medical staff anyway.

And increasingly dealing isn't in principally the hands of those just as desperate as the end users. Even when I got clean about 8 years ago in big towns and cities it was increasingly gangs who didn't touch the stuff themselves - organised preadatory capitalist business, not user-dealers. They still exist but nobody with any sense buys off them regularly cos you don't get as good a deal.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 8, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I had a handful of mates who were users, only a couple of whom (thankfully) progressed to spiking. The rest smoked it. Some of the horror stories were a bit grim about what the smack was cut with. One of the needlers had half a foot amputated (he was injecting between his toes so that no-one in the changing room at work saw needle marks) that he reckoned was down to his brown being cut with carlite.


 
It's quite regular to see signs about dangerous batches of gear in the chemists that offer needle exchange services. There's one that causes some kind of felsh wasting disease - most of them tend to be much more harmful if you either miss (don't get the needle into the vain and end up injecting into flesh). I had a mate who'd been injecting for over 20 years and had real trouble getting vains - when they're trying to get it they'll pull back on the syringe to draw blood into it to check it's in and if you do that then it comes out of the vain the contents of the syringe start to congeil. This used to happen to my mate a lot and when it did he'd just inject it straight into his thigh. I only heard about it second hand so I don't know exactly what it was but he ended up dying as a result due to dodgy gear.

Another problem is people injecting into what they call the 'fem' - think it's short for femeral vain or something. It's in the groin and once you've found it it's really easy to keep injecting there. Unfortunately it leads to nasty shit like DVT and losing your legs. 9 people I knew were lost to this in the course of 6 months at one point, one of whom was a friend I'd known since I was a kid


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 8, 2013)

One of the things that's always terrified me is that if there were some clever right wing junky hating cunt who wanted a few out of the way it would be relatively easy for them to kill junkies, in an effective and targeted way, simply by putting some gear cut with something deadly on the market - at one point I believed this was what was going on with some of the 'bad' batches of gear but I think I was being paranoid to be honest, they'd use more effective poisons that always kill I reckon.


----------



## grit (Jun 8, 2013)

it would be foolish to underestimate the abilities of the Dunnes.


----------



## cdg (Jun 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


>


 
Is he not dead yet?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2013)

cdg said:


> Is he not dead yet?


 

heart trouble earlier this year iirc, but his sectarianism and bigotry sustain him beyond the span of mortal men


----------



## cdg (Jun 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> heart trouble earlier this year iirc, but his sectarianism and bigotry sustain him beyond the span of mortal men


 
I see his son is in politics now, and although not as big of a cunt as daddy he's still a cunt.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 8, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> I support the legalisation of medical grade heroin for registered addicts, administered under medical supervision . And openly argue for that in the political circles i subscribe to. Ive never had any desire or inclination to take drugs of any classification recreationally . Ever.
> Without going too much into my personal background Ive lived in estates which were blighted by dealers and literally destroyed from the inside out . And had the misfortune of someone I was extremely attached to succomb to personal demons and then heroin addiction . Im also well aquainted with the phenomenon of what happens when kiddie dealers grow up unchallenged to be slightly bigger dealers, and start shooting barmen dead for refusing to serve their underage sisters, pub doormen dead for not allowing them deal , spraying innocent pub punters with gunfire because theyve been barred from the pub, thinking they own estates, towns, cities even. And the people in them . And how that gangster lifestyle buzz with its materialistic dog eat dog affluence influences the youngsters growing up there without positive role models .
> So I support working communities who dont want to live in that shit, just like I refuse to, and believe theyre entitled to a better future, which means taking that shit on head on, because thats the only language they understand . And it is .
> Its not a long term solution to a social ill but working class communities require an immediate stop to the scumbag in the next street that the state wont provide, because they couldnt give a shit . And beating them up doesnt deter people wholl shoot you, or pay someone else to shoot you, if you cross them .
> I dont care how they are taken off the scene simply as long as they are taken off the scene .


 
Liked but with reservations - Take those bullies off the scene no doubt, but sometimes entrenched criminal families end up becoming the ones authorities go to - It's a complex thing, no doubt, look at what's happened on Langley -I'm not about to name the name, but you'll know what I'm talking about


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 8, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> more likely easy money for some bitch who thought working for a living was beneath her .


 
Calling her a bitch is completely unwarranted. So what if she's a pop star and has made money that way? As far as the celeb set goes she's not the most odious one by a long, long shot.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Calling her a bitch is completely unwarranted. So what if she's a pop star and has made money that way? As far as the celeb set goes she's not the most odious one by a long, long shot.


 
so what if i apologised twice a few posts later ....no disrespect but in that context neither you nor anyone else has the right to lecture me on something I already admitted i shouldnt have said and apologised for .
I also thought i made it clear my dislike for her was solely a result of her running about with drug dealing gangsters. And as insults go thats far from the most odious too . Id suggest a bit of perspective .


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2013)

gabi said:


> How are Casually Red and Utopia not actually perma-banned yet? They are both sexist, misogynistic fascist cunts. When did that become acceptable here?


 
In your case id suggest a tonne of perspective . Cop yourself on .


----------



## gabi (Jun 9, 2013)

I only know you from this thread CR. But you're not the sort of person I'd choose to hang out with. Not a massive fan of misogyny.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2013)

gabi said:


> I only know you from this thread CR. But you're not the sort of person I'd choose to hang out with. Not a massive fan of misogyny.


 

well i wouldnt let you hang around with me even if you wanted to


----------



## Nice one (Jun 9, 2013)

gabi said:


> How are Casually Red and Utopia not actually perma-banned yet? They are both sexist, misogynistic fascist cunts. When did that become acceptable here?


 i'd say when the first 'she has a punchable face' appeared on the laurie penny thread.


----------



## Utopia (Jun 10, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> well i wouldnt let you hang around with me even if you wanted to


 
I'd hang out with CR. Sound like an interesting type of person who's not afraid to express their opinion even if they get abused.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I'd hang out with CR. Sound like an interesting type of person who's not afraid to express their opinion even if they get abused.


 
a bon viveur and raconteur


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 10, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> a bon viveur and raconteur


 
And a scholar and a gentleman.

And an acrobat.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 10, 2013)

anyways since i changed my avatar i havent had any more abuse so hopefully that trend continues and therell be no more unfortunate misunderstandings.


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/greenslade/2013/jun/12/sun-on-sunday-thepeople

Seems like they played the long con.


----------



## agricola (Jun 12, 2013)

The Pale King said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/greenslade/2013/jun/12/sun-on-sunday-thepeople
> 
> Seems like they played the long con.


 
On Tulisa or News International?  Spending £150,000 to find out that a musician knows someone who can supply drugs is a bit mad.


----------



## youngian (Jun 12, 2013)

Give Mahmood some credit for relieving Murdoch directors of £150k to go off on jet set jollies and score coke;

"How's the Tulisa sting coming on Maz?"
"Needs more investigation to make it stick boss, bung me another £50k for a trip to LA."

I'm sure the Sun is quite capable of making an accurate cost benefit analysis on a story. What does Mamood know about the likes of Wade and Hilton that we don't?


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 12, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> She's from NDubs, M'lord.


What is NDubs?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 12, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> What is NDubs?


A popular beat combo.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 12, 2013)

The Pale King said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/greenslade/2013/jun/12/sun-on-sunday-thepeople
> 
> Seems like they played the long con.


 
Ah, I was about to post this link too  http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/tulisa-hoaxed-film-executives-over-1941181

It's all a bit wtf really.


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 12, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> A popular beat combo.


I'll give it a miss then


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 12, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> I'll give it a miss then


Oh, you'd love them.  :straight face:


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 12, 2013)

talentless chav who carelessly grasses up her mates. Fool !!! see ya later luv


----------



## gabi (Jun 13, 2013)

i dont think she grassed up her mates, do you cheesy? grassing up usually involves informing on them to the police. do you think thats what she did?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 13, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> talentless chav who carelessly grasses up her mates. Fool !!! see ya later luv


 
"Cheesypoof in FUCKWIT non-shocker!!!".


----------



## cdg (Jun 13, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> anyways since i changed my avatar i havent had any more abuse so hopefully that trend continues and therell be no more unfortunate misunderstandings.


 
You're a cunt.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 13, 2013)

gabi said:


> i dont think she grassed up her mates, do you cheesy? grassing up usually involves informing on them to the police. do you think thats what she did?


 

She's fine with that oxygen thief Doherty causing various unfortunates to OD and stuff, though, 'cos he's arty and misunderstood. It's that level of consistency that Urban so badly needs.


----------



## cdg (Jun 13, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Ah, I was about to post this link too  http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/tulisa-hoaxed-film-executives-over-1941181
> 
> It's all a bit wtf really.


 
I bet this whole thing must be having a real negative impact on Her mental wellbeing.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jun 13, 2013)

Anyone who can't see that they started conning her in March, and have offered no evidence of drug dealing until they expressly asked her to procure some three months later, will struggle to see black and white generally. 

The 'journalists' need locking up, as do the coppers who didn't say 'you went out of your way to procure half an ounce of coke and are asking us to arrest someone that isn't you?'


----------



## cdg (Jun 13, 2013)

bendeus said:


> She's fine with that oxygen thief Doherty causing various unfortunates to OD .


 
Did he?


----------



## cdg (Jun 13, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Anyone who can't see that they started conning her in March, and have offered no evidence of drug dealing until they expressly asked her to procure some three months later, will struggle to see black and white generally.
> 
> The 'journalists' need locking up, as do the coppers who didn't say 'you went out of your way to procure half an ounce of coke and are asking us to arrest someone that isn't you?'


 
Yes horrible people. If I was in her shoes I wouldn't be able to think of anything but why they hasd chose me and how long the planning phase been going on for.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 13, 2013)

bendeus said:


> She's fine with that oxygen thief Doherty causing various unfortunates to OD and stuff, though, 'cos he's arty and misunderstood. It's that level of consistency that Urban so badly needs.


 
shut up. I don't have a problem with people taking drugs, and neither is there any evidence that 'caused' him to kill that girl or anyone else. Fucking hell, have you been reading the Daily mail by chance? I got no times for Tulisa and grassing carelessly on yer mates is stupid.

and fuck off Violent Panda - you are so full of hate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2013)

the only pete doherty I ever met with talent used to drink up the cockroach in n12 back in the day


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 13, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> shut up. I don't have a problem with people taking drugs, and neither is there any evidence that 'caused' him to kill that girl or anyone else. Fucking hell, have you been reading the Daily mail by chance? I got no times for Tulisa and grassing carelessly on yer mates is stupid.
> 
> and fuck off Violent Panda - you are so full of hate.


 
You're so vain you believe I hate you.  I don't hate you, Cheesy.

You don't rate high enough in my awareness for me to hate you.  Does the horse hate the fly?


----------



## bendeus (Jun 13, 2013)

cdg said:


> Did he?



Allegedly


----------



## bendeus (Jun 13, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> shut up. I don't have a problem with people taking drugs, and neither is there any evidence that 'caused' him to kill that girl or anyone else. Fucking hell, have you been reading the Daily mail by chance? I got no times for Tulisa and grassing carelessly on yer mates is stupid.
> 
> and fuck off Violent Panda - you are so full of hate.



Hmmm. So gobbing off in some pub about how street you are is worse than (allegedly) encouraging someone to fatally OD and worse than watching a guy go off a balcony (or possibly be thrown off that balcony by your minder at your instigation), going and having a look at the dead body and then scarpering? But it's ok, because he's a torchad jeenius. Poor old Tulisa, condemned to being a grass and a chav by PeeDoh's favourite apologist.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 13, 2013)

Sirena said:


> A friend of mine, who handles a bit of weed, was approached by two guys (who were really plain-clothes police) for quite large amount of coke. He told them he didn't handle that sort of thing but gave them a number for some yoot he knew. The coppers fixed up a deal but they were stiffed by the yoot who tried to take the money and not deliver. The yoot were arrested and so was my friend. My friend was advised by his brief to plead guilty. He got 18 months. The yoot were acquitted.


 

The brief sounds shit. Well worth paying for a decent barrister.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 13, 2013)

kenny g said:


> The brief sounds shit. Well worth paying for a decent barrister.


I think the brief told him "All you did was give a phone number.  Plead guilty and you'll probably be let off"  But he got done for conspiracy to supply and the yoots got let off because there was no coke, just a scam.  I think he regretted taking his lawyer's advice.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're so vain you believe I hate you. I don't hate you, Cheesy.
> 
> You don't rate high enough in my awareness for me to hate you. Does the horse hate the fly?


 
i didnt mean hate me, i said 'full of hate.' My opinion of Tulisa had been reiterated a thousand times on this thread and you jumped on me.  you do whatever you want. its of no consequence


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 14, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Hmmm. So gobbing off in some pub about how street you are is worse than (allegedly) encouraging someone to fatally OD and worse than watching a guy go off a balcony (or possibly be thrown off that balcony by your minder at your instigation), going and having a look at the dead body and then scarpering? But it's ok, because he's a torchad jeenius. Poor old Tulisa, condemned to being a grass and a chav by PeeDoh's favourite apologist.


 
those are your words and opinions about Pete, and not mine. Have it your way.


----------



## gabi (Jun 14, 2013)

doherty's a superior musician undoubtedly but no idea why his name has come into this thread 

this girl seems sound tho cheesy, not sure why the hatred towards her is spurting forth from your mouth. she's not a grass. she got stitched up by a murdoch paper, she's not the first and she wont be the last. in happier news, rupert's latest marriage has just broken up and i reckon that might lose him a few bob.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 14, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> i didnt mean hate me, i said 'full of hate.' My opinion of Tulisa had been reiterated a thousand times on this thread and you jumped on me. you do whatever you want. its of no consequence


 
I jumped on others with gobshite "chav" bullshit too, twat. You're not special.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 14, 2013)

cdg said:


> I see his son is in politics now, and although not as big of a cunt as daddy he's still a cunt.


 
I remember seeing Fred Halliday speak in Belfast. . . and he mentioned that the previous time he'd been in Belfast he'd been lecturing on the role of Islam in the Iranian revolution and the subsequent Islamic Republic of Iran.

And who should have been sitting in the front row, taking copious notes, while Fred H. was saying all this? None other than Ian Paisley, Jr.


----------



## Giles (Jun 15, 2013)

Someone should have pointed out to Tulisa the cycle of tabloid fame.

They idolise you, publicise your newly acquired celeb lifestyle, your mansion, flash cars, you hanging out at "up-market" show-off bars and clubs, promote your autobiography (even though you're 23) and your name-branded fashion, perfume, whatever. Speculate about your relationships, snap long lens pics of your holidays. And then they suddenly decide to sell more papers by fucking you up, giving your no-mark exes money for dirty videos, salacious gossip, and such. And by doing stuff like this phoney "drugs scandal". Still, if she waits a while, they'll be back paying her for "my drugs hell" exclusives pretty soon. Some days you're the pigeon, some days you're the statue.

Giles


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 15, 2013)

cdg said:


> I bet this whole thing must be having a real negative impact on Her mental wellbeing.


It must be fucking awful to know that there's people going to such lengths to fuck your life right up


----------



## FNG (Jun 17, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> Dark Alliance: CIA, the Contras and the Crack Cocaine Explosion by Gary Webb
> 
> This was just about the first book to be published about CIA complicity in the drug trade. It was quite contraversial at the time, and he ended up outcast from mainstream journalism, and ended up committing suicide. It is a great book by an investigative journalist, a pulitzer prize winning one at that, who put his career on the line to follow this story. He shows the links between The CIA, the Contras in Nicaragua and a handful of drug dealers in LA. Much of this was later shown to be true as shown in the conclusions of a Department of Justice report. The conclusion is worth a read in itself, but, in my opinion, should also be taken with a pinch of salt as (in my opinion) there are some conflicts of interest with the actions of the Department of Justice itself.
> 
> ...


 

Good stuff, but the more i read about how callously the Black Community was treated by both the higher echelons of the Military and Medical establishments,the less i am inclined to believe that the effects of cia drug running was an innocent (albiet from their perspective fortuitous coincidence). For example things like the Tuskagee syphalis study in which 399 black patients with syphalis were left unwittingly untreated so doctors could track the progression of the disease over a forty year period,detroying countless lives. Or how the black residents of carver village were exposed to millions of Dengue Fever carrying mosquitoes so that feasability studies could be run on using mosquitoes as bio weapon couriers.


Or perhaps most interesting of all how in the 1960s





> the National Institute of Mental Health and the Justice Department funded research that looked into ways biomedical controls (i.e., brain surgery, genetic theories of violence prediction and control, behavior modification, to name a few) could be used to curb violence in the inner city--the black community. Moreover, according to Breggin, "Three Harvard professors...made the startling proposal that psychosurgery (brain mutilation) could be used to control not only urban rioters but some black leaders who allegedly suffered from brain damage and dysfunction." Proposals were also discussed in Congress for a "series of violence centers throughout the United States."


 
under those circumstances introducing and controlling the supply of heroin into a community seems comparatively benign


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 17, 2013)

FNG In the Tuskagee study the patients weren't unwittingly untreated, they were deliberately left untreated. It was deliberate policy.


----------



## FNG (Jun 17, 2013)

sorry if i was unclear i meant the paitents were deliberately kept uninformed,given worthless placebo's ect, the doctors knew exactly what was going on as did the rest of the medical establishment, as numerous medical papers were published about the studies.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2014)

Mike GLC pleaded guilty but Tulisa sticking to not guilty then


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Mike GLC pleaded guilty but Tulisa sticking to not guilty then


Quite wisely. Now, let's see Mazher Mahmood charged with perjury.


----------



## laptop (Jul 21, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Mike GLC pleaded guilty but Tulisa sticking to not guilty then





> Mike GLC - whose real name is Michael Coombs - pleaded guilty before the start of the trial to supplying half an ounce (13.9g) of cocaine but *he also walked free* after judge said the case cannot proceed against him.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/culture/2014/jul/21/tulisa-contostavlos-trial-collapses-mazher-mahmood


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2014)

laptop said:


> Guardian said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Mike GLC - whose real name is Michael Coombs - pleaded guilty before the start of the trial to supplying half an ounce (13.9g) of cocaine but *he also walked free* after judge said the case cannot proceed against him.



Guess the victory party's round at his place, then


----------



## yardbird (Jul 21, 2014)

Mazher Mahmood has been suspended by the Sun while they "investigate".


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2014)

really good time to shit your bed as a sun journo.


----------



## laptop (Jul 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> really good time to shit your bed as a sun journo.



It's *always* a really good time to shit your bed as a sun journo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2014)

the outside of court statement, she really lays into the journo.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2014)

laptop said:


> It's *always* a really good time to shit your bed as a sun journo.


Pretty sure Nev did that at least once in the line of duty at the _NOTW_



Spoiler: There goes your lunch


----------



## cantsin (Jul 21, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Quite wisely. Now, let's see Mazher Mahmood charged with perjury.



would be nice, but wasn't in pre trial hearing that he lied, so maybe not the same ? Also, would be good to know why law courts are continuing to give him anonymity in court, purely to protect his career.


----------



## laptop (Jul 21, 2014)

cantsin said:


> would be nice, but wasn't in pre trial hearing that he lied, so maybe not the same ?



AIUI he'd still have been under oath/attestation then.

Further, I've seen an allegation that he lied in order to have someone else's evidence excluded. (How it's supposed to have worked doesn't yet make sense to me...)

If that allegation were pursued, he could be up for attempting to pervert the course of justice, too.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2014)

cantsin said:


> would be nice, but wasn't in pre trial hearing that he lied, so maybe not the same ? Also, would be good to know why law courts are continuing to give him anonymity in court, purely to protect his career.


Under oath is the key - he's in big troubles.


----------



## cantsin (Jul 21, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Under oath is the key - he's in big troubles.



about time


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2014)

Gorgeous George has had a decent strike rate recently - Aisha Ali-Khan and Afiz Khan both awaiting sentencing at the moment too.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2014)

http://www.pressgazette.co.uk/mazhe...s-raised-over-sun-reporters-chequered-history


----------



## ibilly99 (Jul 21, 2014)

That Southwark Crown Court has seen some action recently...she should finish here statement with a big fuck off INNIT.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 21, 2014)

http://www.pressgazette.co.uk/node/41106
Got his first scoop shopping some of his parents friends to the NotW for selling pirate videos in the '80s,reprehensible little creep


----------



## telbert (Jul 21, 2014)

No Twitter or FB link yet then?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2014)

yes it is, Tulisa has the accents of a w/c young londoner (yes I know she's rich now). She was doing something she doesn't have to do very often, read a formal statement in 'proper' english (whatever that is). And she sounded fine to me. Plus she was shook with the emotion of it all- anger and relief.


----------



## cantsin (Jul 21, 2014)

doledosser2 said:


> Well I've already said it now.



excellent, we need more posh ex studes making snide comments about the proles, have you tried EDL thread for a few muslamic lolz?


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 21, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Pretty sure Nev did that at least once in the line of duty at the _NOTW_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was nice


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2014)

scalyboy said:


> That was nice


Feel free to _make your excuses and leave_


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2014)

she's right to talk about entrapment though- if an undercover copper did that it would be entrapment. What makes it ok for a journo to do the same? 

Had a brief wtf moment when the news ITV said 'she was asked to buy 800 pounds of cocaine'

I was like 'well she might know a chang dealer but 800 pounds of coke is way beyond her connections'

then I realised they meant money not weight. Bloody ITV.


----------



## maomao (Jul 21, 2014)

doledosser2 said:


> Also, lol at that woman reading the statement. She sounds like a 7 year old reading... Is that mean?



A bit mean and untrue. She's reading slowly and deliberately but her intonation and stress is fine. She's not a TV presenter but most adults couldn't read that well in public.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2014)

So who's looking forward to the new Ndubz album then


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 21, 2014)

I really feel for the GLC fella.

1) Everyone assumes he's a welsh rapper
2) Gets busted passing on chisel thats only 30 odd % pure (whether that's really relative to the regular coke strength, no one will think that)
3) He then admits the crime but gets thrown out  Burnt bridges with 'straight' heads and gang-y types.

But I bet there's no one who can't believe their luck right now as much as him


----------



## nogojones (Jul 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> she's right to talk about entrapment though- if an undercover copper did that it would be entrapment. What makes it ok for a journo to do the same?
> 
> Had a brief wtf moment when the news ITV said 'she was asked to buy 800 pounds of cocaine'
> 
> ...




I might be wrong, but entrapment seems to be ok for the police in the UK, otherwise they wouldn't be doing undercover drug operations or making "test purchases". I've known of Big Issue sellers go to jail for giving undercover coppers a phone number, "please mate, new to town, really clucking...." If that's not entrapment - they got convicted for being "concerned in the supply" or "conspiracy to supply".

I guess Tulisa didn't use the duty solicitor though


----------



## likesfish (Jul 22, 2014)

Glad she got off 
 " celeb" knows a drug  dealer shock horror


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Jul 22, 2014)

nogojones said:


> I might be wrong, but entrapment seems to be ok for the police in the UK, otherwise they wouldn't be doing undercover drug operations or making "test purchases". I've known of Big Issue sellers go to jail for giving undercover coppers a phone number, "please mate, new to town, really clucking...." If that's not entrapment - they got convicted for being "concerned in the supply" or "conspiracy to supply".
> 
> I guess Tulisa didn't use the duty solicitor though


There's no hard rule against entrapment, but a test purchase from a dealer is quite different to inducing an innocent person into committing an offence, which is creating crime rather than detecting it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 22, 2014)

likesfish said:


> Glad she got off
> " celeb" knows a drug  dealer shock horror


likefish doesn't know anything about the issue he's talking about shocker - uses stupid smiley


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 22, 2014)

The chang was tested and found to be only 37% purity. Some cunt should be doing time for stepping on the powder at the very least


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> The chang was tested and found to be only 37% purity. Some cunt should be doing time for stepping on the powder at the very least


That doesn't seem to bad too me. compared to what I have read.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 22, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> That doesn't seem to bad too me. compared to what I have read.


37% isn't too bad? Wtf? Or do you mean prison for cutting gear isn't too bad, because I'd agree with that, the cunts should be strung up etc  What have you read?


----------



## Athos (Jul 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> 37% isn't too bad? Wtf? Or do you mean prison for cutting gear isn't too bad, because I'd agree with that, the cunts should be strung up etc  What have you read?


That's about twice as pure as the average street coke in London.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> 37% isn't too bad? Wtf? Or do you mean prison for cutting gear isn't too bad, because I'd agree with that, the cunts should be strung up etc  What have you read?


Just gone and googled it. From a few article the average reports seem to be:
about 60 - 70 % when entering the country. 
Then cut to 10 - 40 % for the end user.

I washed some up to a freebase once, and did the calculations.
I can't remember the results though - as you'd expect, from a man with some strong drugs.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 22, 2014)

Athos said:


> That's about twice as pure as the average street coke in London.



Innit, it's cut all down the line.


----------



## Athos (Jul 22, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Innit, it's cut all down the line.



Yeah, 60% at the border!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 22, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> Just gone and googled it. From a few article the average reports seem to be:
> about 60 - 70 % when entering the country.
> Then cut to 10 - 40 % for the end user.
> 
> ...


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 22, 2014)

Half an oz for £800 in a badman showbiz link, really should be well on the right side of 50% tbf.

People who cut drugs piss me right off  It's a cunt's trick


----------



## laptop (Jul 22, 2014)

Damarr said:


> There's no hard rule against entrapment, but a test purchase from a dealer is quite different to inducing an innocent person into committing an offence, which is creating crime rather than detecting it.



Indeed. 




			
				The Guardian said:
			
		

> In a thinly veiled condemnation of the Sun's tactics, [Judge Alistair] McCreath said Mahmood was "someone who appears to have gone to considerable lengths to get Ms Contostavlos to agree to involve herself in criminal conduct, certainly to far greater lengths than would have been regarded as appropriate had he been a police investigator".
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/culture/...ntostavlos-trial-collapses-sun-mazher-mahmood


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 22, 2014)

Couldn't care less about this case, but it would be a shame if Mahmood was forced to stop his activities.  He's brought down some pretty big game in the past.


----------



## cantsin (Jul 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> 37% isn't too bad? Wtf? Or do you mean prison for cutting gear isn't too bad, because I'd agree with that, the cunts should be strung up etc  What have you read?



37 % is above avge for UK i think?


----------



## cantsin (Jul 22, 2014)

phildwyer said:


> Couldn't care less about this case, but it would be a shame if Mahmood was forced to stop his activities.  He's brought down some pretty big game in the past.


eg ?


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 22, 2014)

cantsin said:


> eg ?



The Countess of Wessex and the Duchess of York.  Off the top of me head.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 22, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Innit, it's cut all down *the line.*


----------



## cantsin (Jul 22, 2014)

phildwyer said:


> The Countess of Wessex and the Duchess of York.  Off the top of me head.



fuck it, yre right then, lets hope a Murdoch funded entrapment operator/all round wrong un stays in business, with full anonymity in taxpayer funded courtrooms,  cos he once did a flimsy job on the flimsiest of royals - strong stuff here PD, like it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 22, 2014)

cantsin said:


> 37 % is above avge for UK i think?


Certainly the average purity of sniff had dropped considerably during my long, established career as a user of hard drugs 

The really good shit is still out there, just hard to find. You'd think that celeb dickwipes like Tulisa and Mike ILEA might at least have the links to the good stuff. Well, evidently not


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 22, 2014)

the ever more mythical quest for drugs that are as good as they used to be when I was in short trousers etc

To hear my uncle speak the 70s were a paradise of good chang and red leb dope that puts all of todays skunks to shame yadda yadda


----------



## kenny g (Jul 22, 2014)

The Sheikh lied to the judge in a pre-trial hearing. If you blatantly lie and you are the prosecutor expect your case to collapse!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 22, 2014)

kenny g said:


> The Sheikh lied to the judge in a pre-trial hearing. If you blatantly lie and you are the prosecutor expect your case to collapse!




I really hope it does turn out to be a perversion of and he gets hammered. The men in wigs really do get the hump with that, they'll jail even the high and mighty for such behaviour.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 22, 2014)

cantsin said:


> fuck it, yre right then, lets hope a Murdoch funded entrapment operator/all round wrong un stays in business, with full anonymity in taxpayer funded courtrooms,  cos he once did a flimsy job on the flimsiest of royals - strong stuff here PD, like it.



Why do you think he's a "wrong 'un?"

You don't really seem to know much about him.  It is indeed "strong stuff" to attack the Royals--and not just attack them, but hit them where it really hurts.  His other victims include David Mellor and Tim Yeo, among countless other villains and crooks.  I call that a pretty good lifetime's worth of achievement.

Do you not feel such people should be brought to justice?  Who else will do it if not Mahmood?


----------



## cantsin (Jul 22, 2014)

phildwyer said:


> Why do you think he's a "wrong 'un?"
> 
> You don't really seem to know much about him.  It is indeed "strong stuff" to attack the Royals--and not just attack them, but hit them where it really hurts.  His other victims include David Mellor and Tim Yeo, among countless other villains and crooks.  I call that a pretty good lifetime's worth of achievement.
> 
> Do you not feel such people should be brought to justice?  Who else will do it if not Mahmood?



I obviously defer to your superior knowledge of the Fake Sheikh, but do you seriously think he's helped bring any royals any kind of meaningful "justice" ? To any  kind of "justice" ?

as for "Who else will do it if not Mahmood? " ?

again, y're serious ?


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 22, 2014)

phildwyer said:


> Why do you think he's a "wrong 'un?"



I don't really give a toss about his attacking of royals and tory politicians one way or the other, tbh.

I do think that causing people to commit crimes that wouldn't have happened otherwise, so you can out them in the press, is a cunt's trick though.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 22, 2014)

cantsin said:


> I obviously defer to your superior knowledge of the Fake Sheikh, but do you seriously think he's helped bring any royals any kind of meaningful "justice" ? To any  kind of "justice" ?



Of course--to the only kind of justice they're likely to face prior to the revolution.  He's publicly exposed them as corrupt, avaricious, unaccountable scumbags.  I call that a job well done.



cantsin said:


> as for "Who else will do it if not Mahmood? " ?
> 
> again, y're serious ?



OK, let me rephrase the question.  Who _has _done it apart from Mahmood?

Mr. Nobody, that's who.  Why don't you like the guy?


----------



## Athos (Jul 22, 2014)

Going after powerful taxpayer-funded figures to reveal their hypocrisy and corruption is one thing; going to great lengths to set up someone simply because she's a 'chav' that's got above her station is a cunt's trick.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 22, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the ever more mythical quest for drugs that are as good as they used to be when I was in short trousers etc
> 
> To hear my uncle speak the 70s were a paradise of good chang and red leb dope that puts all of todays skunks to shame yadda yadda


But it's true 

The early 90s were a paradise of peng chang, red leb that came pressed in muslin wrap that you had to break up with a hammer, vacuum packed Dutch skunk, the first regular MDMA powder of good quality at £140 a gram etc etc


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 22, 2014)

Athos said:


> Going after powerful taxpayer-funded figures to reveal their hypocrisy and corruption is one thing; going to great lengths to set up someone simply because she's a 'chav' that's got above her station is a cunt's trick.



My understanding is that there's no evidence that the girl had ever been involved in the supply of drugs prior to this incident. 

If that's the case he wasn't outing a criminal, he was creating one, and _he_ should be charged for commissioning a crime.


----------



## cantsin (Jul 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> But it's true
> 
> The early 90s were a paradise of peng chang, red leb that came pressed in muslin wrap that you had to break up with a hammer, vacuum packed Dutch skunk, the first regular MDMA powder of good quality at £140 a gram etc etc



I went through a brief period in the mid noughties of having access to v good quality / apparently v pure  ( no idea how pure, we never tested, and had little to compare to ) coke - it was sparkly, fluffy," have a little livener after work, feel great, go home, eat, go to bed with no probs" niceness of the first order. 

It would have messed us up badly in the end, but was a real eye opener at the time.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 22, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> My understanding is that there's no evidence that the girl had ever been involved in the supply of drugs prior to this incident.
> 
> If that's the case he wasn't outing a criminal, he was creating one, and _he_ should be charged for commissioning a crime.


Him and about 10000 plod


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 22, 2014)

cantsin said:


> I went through a brief period in the mid noughties of having access to v good quality / apparently v pure  ( no idea how pure, we never tested, and had little to compare to ) coke - it was sparkly, fluffy," have a little livener after work, feel great, go home, eat, go to bed with no probs" niceness of the first order.
> 
> It would have messed us up badly in the end, but was a real eye opener at the time.


Eye opener 

(First blast of rock of the day certainly does the job )


----------



## xenon (Jul 22, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> My understanding is that there's no evidence that the girl had ever been involved in the supply of drugs prior to this incident.
> 
> If that's the case he wasn't outing a criminal, he was creating one, and _he_ should be charged for commissioning a crime.



I haven't read all the details TBF. But what was the public interest in bringing this case? I'm guessing that had it not come to light that whatstname lied, she may have been acquited because of the agent provocateur aspect.

But then apparently this happened to some actor from Eastenders who ended up doing time. Should probably have Googled before posting...


----------



## maomao (Jul 22, 2014)

He fucked up Robbie from Grange Hill too. Same deal with a long entrapment process tricking him (Johnny Alford) into thinking he had a big film part and ending with him getting him sent down over 2 grammes of coke. Mahmood's a pointless shitstain who needs locking up.


----------



## xenon (Jul 22, 2014)

maomao said:


> He fucked up Robbie from Grange Hill too. Same deal with a long entrapment process tricking him (Johnny Alford) into thinking he had a big film part and ending with him getting him sent down over 2 grammes of coke. Mahmood's a pointless shitstain who needs locking up.



How can this shit be right? It's one thing to attempt to trap a known dealer. But I thought this stuff was covered by the principle of not being allowd to gather evidence by using an agent provocateur.

It's scum journalism anyway.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 22, 2014)

maomao said:


> He fucked up Robbie from Grange Hill too. Same deal with a long entrapment process tricking him (Johnny Alford) into thinking he had a big film part and ending with him getting him sent down over 2 grammes of coke. Mahmood's a pointless shitstain who needs locking up.


That was the bod from London's Burning iirc? Yeah that was major fuckery, Mahmood is a tabloid career cuntstick and deserves no mercy.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Him and about 10000 plod



Well I'm not crazy about entrapment whoever does it, but the difference is that the OB usually do it to criminals. If they get someone to sell them some chang, chances are they bust a dealer. But this girl wasn't a dealer, nor had she been involved in supplying before this arsehole made her do it.

The wanker should be prosecuted. He is creating criminals.


----------



## Athos (Jul 22, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> My understanding is that there's no evidence that the girl had ever been involved in the supply of drugs prior to this incident.
> 
> If that's the case he wasn't outing a criminal, he was creating one, and _he_ should be charged for commissioning a crime.



It can't be in the public interest to allow a commercial enterprise (the Sun) to cajole minor celebrities into committing crime they wouldn't otherwise have committed.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 22, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> Well I'm not crazy about entrapment whoever does it, but the difference is that the OB usually do it to criminals. If they get someone to sell them some chang, chances are they bust a dealer. But this girl wasn't a dealer, nor had she been involved in supplying before this arsehole made her do it.
> 
> The wanker should be prosecuted. He is creating criminals.


The OB are the fucking criminals tbh


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 22, 2014)

This sort of entrapment is worse than blackmail, to me, it's really low.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 22, 2014)

xenon said:


> I thought this stuff was covered by the principle of not being allowd to gather evidence by using an agent provocateur.


 There isn't such a principle in English law.  Section 78 of Police and Criminal Evidence Act 1984 allows a judge to stop proceedings in the interests of justice.  Case law is that it is unjust for an investigator to get  someone to do something they wouldn't have done without the investigator's  intervention. Mahmood's alleged manipulation of his driver's statement  to remove references to the defendants comments regarding her attitudes to drugs go to the core of a possible application under section 78. I reckon that is why the judge was so pissed off.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 22, 2014)

maomao said:


> He fucked up Robbie from Grange Hill too. Same deal with a long entrapment process tricking him (Johnny Alford) into thinking he had a big film part and ending with him getting him sent down over 2 grammes of coke. Mahmood's a pointless shitstain who needs locking up.



Fair enough, not everything he's done is good.

Personally though, I think most of his victims deserve everything they get.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 22, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> Well I'm not crazy about entrapment whoever does it, but the difference is that *the OB usually do it to criminals. If they get someone to sell them some chang, chances are they bust a dealer.*



Pish, the police do it to ordinary people who aren't dealers every day.  And unlike Mahmood they don't go after David Mellor or the Duchess of York to make up for it.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 22, 2014)

phildwyer said:


> Pish, the police do it to ordinary people who aren't dealers every day.  And unlike Mahmood they don't go after David Mellor or the Duchess of York to make up for it.



That's why I said "usually". But forget about the police, they didn't do this. Mahmood fitted this girl up. 

He's a self-serving scumbag and a cunt clown of the highest order.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 22, 2014)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...ging-mazher-mahmood-with-perjury-9621819.html

You'd imagine that with a headline and front-cover story like that she'd have a nice claim against the Sun on Sunday - employing someone who fitted her up like that.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 22, 2014)

two sheds said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...ging-mazher-mahmood-with-perjury-9621819.html
> 
> You'd imagine that with a headline and front-cover story like that she'd have a nice claim against the Sun on Sunday - employing someone who fitted her up like that.


 "Tulisa's cocaine shame"....as if tabloid jurnos never touch the stuff


----------



## laptop (Jul 22, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> "Tulisa's cocaine shame"....as if tabloid jurnos never touch the stuff



But they have... no shame


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 24, 2014)

Further information in the indy about the practical fall out :
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...e-sheikhs-credibility-as-witness-9627220.html



> The Crown Prosecution Service is scrutinising the accuracy of evidence given by undercover reporter Mazher Mahmood in more than 30 previous criminal cases in order to assess his credibility as a witness in a series of ongoing investigations due to come before the courts,


The indy identifies three of these current cases:


> The National Crime Agency (NCA) has made 13 arrests during an investigation into allegations of football corruption, which began last December after an undercover sting by Mr Mahmood for the Sun on Sunday.





> There may also be concerns if any of the journalist’s evidence is to be used in the case of Dr Majeed Ridha, who was charged in March with illegally supplying abortion pills. The criminal prosecution followed an investigation by Mr Mahmood published in September 2012 by The Sunday Times, where he then worked. The doctor was secretly filmed by the undercover reporter at a meeting in a London hotel.





> In a third case, a London-based celebrity PR, Leon Anderson, and his cousin Ashley Gordon are facing drugs charges following a sting in London’s Mayfair, resulting in a front page story in The Sun on Sunday.


Makes the politics around the decision as to whether to charge him with perjury or perverting the course of justice more interesting.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 25, 2014)

Making mellor and the fragrant sophie of wessex look like cunts. All fun and games.
  Picking on a minor celeb and encouraging to get them drugs is a cunts trick expecting the cpa to take the crap to court


----------



## Betsy (Jul 25, 2014)

Same person,different charge...

_Pop star Tulisa found guilty of V Festival assault_

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-28483338

(What is going on with her face!)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 25, 2014)

Betsy said:


> Same person different charge...
> 
> _Pop star Tulisa found guilty of V Festival assault_
> 
> ...



What's wrong with her face


----------



## Betsy (Jul 25, 2014)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> What's wrong with her face


It looks like a mask to me - very different to how she used to look.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 25, 2014)

Shes going to look like pete burns if she carries on with the fillers.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 25, 2014)

SHAMONE!


----------



## kenny g (Jul 25, 2014)

For fuck sake, leave the girl alone! She has been through hell for months, who can deny her some plastic?


----------



## gabi (Jul 26, 2014)

Jesus Christ. Isn't she only in her 20s? Why all that Botox and collagen?

She was quite hot before. Ycccch.


----------



## seventh bullet (Jul 26, 2014)

Post up a pic of yourself gabi, so I can decide how hot you are.


----------



## killer b (Jul 26, 2014)

wtf? bunch of cunts.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 9, 2014)

Looking promising...



> The BBC is coming under intense pressure from Scotland Yard not to broadcast an investigation into the historic links between controversial _News of the World_ reporter Mazher Mahmood and the Metropolitan Police.
> 
> Last week, the Surrey home of former Metropolitan Police Superintendent David Cook was raided by detectives from the Met's anti-corruption command, who questioned him under caution over alleged unauthorised disclosures to _Panorama_. Scotland Yard yesterday refused to comment on these.


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-over-documentary-on-fake-sheikh-9849303.html


----------



## laptop (Nov 12, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Looking promising...
> 
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-over-documentary-on-fake-sheikh-9849303.html



Er... http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ood-documentary-not-shown-on-bbc-9852503.html


----------



## toggle (Nov 12, 2014)

bloody hell, all of you commenting on what she looks like and then gormlessly wondering why she has cosmetic work done.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2014)

laptop said:


> Er... http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ood-documentary-not-shown-on-bbc-9852503.html



Hmmm sounds like Mahmood has cleverly bought some time for himself by giving the BBC some new dirt on the involvement of the Met. Sounds like the programme will air at some point?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2014)

toggle said:


> bloody hell, *all* of you commenting on what she looks like and then gormlessly wondering why she has cosmetic work done.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 4, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-30332040

CPS ton re-examine a load of cases where MM gave evidence....


----------

